#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 重生之血漾 【持續更新中】

## 血漾

楔子:

住在公寓的他已經多天沒吃飯了，在欠債與飢餓的狀況下逼不得已選擇了死亡，而迎接他的是新的世界。

但是...... 

「天阿！我變成獵豹了！」某豹抓狂般地在心裡吶喊──

而刺激又有趣的日子再等著他。

作者：血漾          主角：血漾          配角：(目前) 血華、伊默兒 、碎風

_____________________________
【重要】
網址是傳到徵角板

http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...236#post365236
_____________________________

太久沒寫小說了，怕有些難看，但是血漾我會努力的。

如有bug請提出，錯字也行。




> 血漾安安，這裡是卡斯特


感謝卡斯特大大給的鼓勵，錯字部分我會改進的。



> 第九寫第八，以及關心


感謝冽嶽楓華大大給的提醒，其實熬夜更文自己明明看過了一遍，還有謝謝您的關心我會盡早休息的。(茶



> 表情類


感謝伊默兒的建議，我會盡量加進些表情，把文章拉長。 (伊默直接來回覆了！)  



> 加些客觀，其它人稱視角


感謝冽焱的建議，客觀的方向嗎......嗯。 還有視角，基本上我是以主角的方向看的......
_____________________________
BGM是否使用，看個人。    BGM純粹放音樂。


_____________________________

----------


## 血漾

【第一章 重生】

　 「臭小子，在一天不繳房租我就把你給丟出去！」房東眼神有如在看怪物一樣，手握著門，憤怒的說著。

碰！是門關上的聲音。

     「現在的我能做甚麼......」坐在椅子上，臉色蒼白地說道。

      沒錯，我就是血漾，頭髮銀色、眼睛紅色，其實長的還不錯，但在別人看來就像怪物，而冷漠對待我的家人一個一個離開我，原本能讓我打工的攤子也原因不明的離開這區，後來找不到可工作的地方而淪落成這樣。

       到了晚上

       我用盡全力也站不起來，我洩恨般地敲了敲桌子，肚子好餓，沒有東西吃也沒有力氣吃了。

       算了就這樣吧，甚麼都不想想了。

     「就這樣死了吧，誰叫我是個怪物呢。」我默默閉上雙眼等待死亡迎接，偶爾嘔吐，理所當然的沒吐出任何東西，我等待著痛苦侵蝕全身，最終身體承受不住暈死過去。

        【一段時間後】

      我不是死了嗎？不能呼吸──好痛苦，也不能說話，從奇怪的地方擠了出來，好黏好難受......

    「這下第二個也出來了呢。」異常溫柔的聲音傳到我耳邊，一個濕潤溫暖的東西在我臉上來回不停。

      能呼吸了！但是眼睛張不開──這是怎麼一回事？站也站不穩。

      但是肚子餓了，先填飽肚子再想這些事情吧！身體依照本用爬的尋找到了食物而開始吸吮。

     「寶貝，你是有多餓呢？」異常溫柔的聲音再度傳到我耳朵。

是誰的聲音，好溫柔？我心裡如此想著。

       不久，好不容易能添飽一餐的我，依靠著溫暖的身體安靜想著剛剛的問題。

突然！一陣吵雜的聲音傳來。

     「甚麼！甚麼！第二個生出來了！？你怎不跟我講一聲，我還得去慶祝慶祝。」一個低沉但是聽得出興奮的聲音從外面傳來

     「但──但是我怕您分心阿大人。」講話的人愈來愈小聲直到聽不見

恩......好複雜！甚麼不想想了，難得能好好的睡，就睡吧。

        <第一章完>

----------


## 血漾

【第二章 變異】
　
唔......恩？這裡是哪裡？

印象中我好像是死掉了？現在是？

等等我眼睛張不開阿！

一個柔軟的類似手的東西把我推了過去

「寶貝，醒了呀。」溫柔的聲音在度傳到我耳中

我朝著溫暖的身體蹭了蹭，如果不是張不開眼睛我絕對要好好的看看這個人。(註1)

是重生？是穿越？在小說中才會發生的事情跑到我身上實在太不可思議.......

我站不起來也不習慣這四肢，只能用爬的，慢慢的試著習慣這四肢站了起來，恩？怎感覺怪怪的，是錯覺嗎？

慢慢的習慣了四肢走路也意外的順暢了，但是不能用跑的，身體好像會承受不住，漸漸的習慣了。

外面草雜的聲音讓我很不舒服，我縮在這人的身體上，這個人身體很溫暖，聲音非常的溫柔、好聽，一定是個長的非常好看的女人！(註1)

突然！有個東西撲了過來！

「這個就是弟弟嗎？好可愛阿！」他邊說邊用他的手對我揉捏。

「血華別這樣，你會弄疼你弟弟的，他剛出生不久，很容易受傷！」溫柔的聲音中帶有斥責。

「好嗎！不摸就不摸，不過弟弟真的好可愛阿！」這聲音中帶點童稚感

如果這是我哥哥，那麼這位因該就是我的母親了？

我將身子靠向母親，並往裡縮要吸母乳，我肚子又餓了！

「不過你弟弟也真會吃呢。」母親聲音中帶點笑意，並把我往裡推了推。

好溫暖呀，不過看到我眼睛跟頭髮因該也是把我當作怪物來看了......如果能永遠不張眼就好了，至於頭髮我好像還沒長出，我移動我的手摸摸頭。


等等......這是甚麼？我的耳朵怎麼摸起來是這樣！

我在移動移動我的小手摸到後面，抓住了一個東西。

這是......尾巴？我變成動物了！？

不是吧！雖然我不討厭動物。

但碰到這樣的事情，也是小說內會有的，穿越甚麼甚麼，變成動物甚麼甚麼，原來都是真的！

......仔細想想，這一定是上天給我的機會！感謝上天阿！

不過我到底是甚麼動物呢？嘛，現在吃飽了又有點睡意了。

「媽媽快看弟弟吃飽又睡了！我也要！」哥哥的聲音再度傳出，這次話中帶點激動。

「血華，你看看時間現在幾點了？20:15分了。」母親聲音中帶點不耐煩。  (註2)

「媽！我不想再去訓練了，好無聊阿！哪像弟弟他還能待在這裡。」哥哥的抱怨地道

「難道你剛出生不到3天我就逼你出去訓練了？」母親說道

「......」哥哥表示沉默

「去吧，晚點回來有肉吃。」母親無奈地說道

＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊  ＊
幾天後

眼睛張的開了！我訝異的觀察附近。

簡單的小木屋，跟人類的房子幾乎沒差別，旁邊有花的裝飾，我目前好像是在二樓。

這邊有個鏡子......我是獵豹？這個花紋這個顏色，是獵豹準沒錯了，但是我眼睛的顏色卻沒變......

下面傳出些吵雜音，我慢慢地走了下去。

「母親？」我含糊的念出幾句話。

沒人回應。

我走了下去，穿過了廚房，經過了客廳，走到門口。

外面好吵。我邊走出去心裡邊想著

「媽媽！」哥哥的聲音

無人回應......

「媽媽！」哥哥的聲音再度傳出

「做甚麼！」母親生氣地說道。

「弟弟跑出來了！」哥哥激動地道

母親回了頭看向我，母親長的真好看（以豹的眼光）......我癡呆的看著母親。

「唉呀！該死怎偏偏選這種時候。」母親驚訝的叫了一聲，往我這邊衝了過來。

當我往天上看的時候，天，黑的不正常。

「血華你也快進來！」母親激動道，揮著爪叫哥哥進來，也把我叼了進去屋子。

我看著母親煩躁的左走一步右走一步的來回。

「炎牙人呢，怎還沒回到家？」母親自言自語道

<第二章完>  
(註1:當時血漾(我)還沒發現母親是獸。) 
(註2:這個世界時間是48小時，也就是24小時白天 24小時晚上。)

----------


## 血漾

【第三章 危機】
　
我看向窗外，恩......雨愈下愈大了，天也愈來愈黑了。......是不是黑的太異常了，跟太陽消失一樣，一定要帶燈光，否則你連地板都會看不見。

「話說，媽媽，弟弟名子叫甚麼？」哥哥興奮地問
被點到名了，我翹起耳朵準備聽。

「寶貝，過來......」溫柔卻有點抖的聲音，彷彿怕失去甚麼東西。
我默默的走過去，也非常好奇母親會幫我取甚麼名子。

「如鮮血般的眼睛，毛卻有淡銀......很像你父親呢。」母親聲音更抖了......

「母......母親......不怕......」我努力的吐出了幾個字，盡量安慰母親。

「恩，媽媽我知道，你就叫做血漾吧」顯然挺有效的，母親臉色有些好了。
血漾......嗎？不過，那已經是上一世的我了，現在有我需要更珍稀的人。

「媽媽，爸爸呢還沒回來，爸爸不是說出去解決那些壞蛋一下就回來了嗎？」哥哥充滿疑問地說道

「沒事，爸爸一下子就回來了！爸爸不是很厲害嗎？你這小壞蛋還不知道你爸的實力嗎。」母親慢慢地道，要非常仔細觀察，母親已經在發抖了。

「母......母親......不怕。」我蹭蹭母親，即使是蹭蹭也能感覺到母親的抖動。

突然，碰碰碰──碰碰碰很有規律的敲門聲，母親跑了過去開門。
我坐在地板仔細聽......

「現在狀況如何？」母親道

「有點鎮壓不住，還需要一段時間才能阻止這次的動亂。」另一個獸說

「那麼......我老公呢？」母親聲音聽起來快哭出來了，我很想上去安慰，但不是時機。

......剩下聲音因為外面的雨聲太大而聽不見，我在心中默默保佑，父親雖然我沒見過您，但您一定是偉大的父親，為村而戰，保佑您平安。

過段時間後

母親直接走回到房間去了，我很擔心母親，便跟了上去，但是我被隔在門外了。
雖然不知道怎麼了，但是一定是跟父親有關的事情。

我走去找哥哥血華。
「哥......哥哥。」努力發出了這幾個聲。

「是小漾漾呀！你真的好可愛！」哥哥用他的爪在我臉上摸來摸去，直到開心為止。

「父......父親。」依然發音有些困難。

「哦！你說爸爸嗎？爸爸可是很厲害的勇士呢，前幾天爸爸合一群人出去打獵，而且是父親抓到最多獵物，小漾漾你說爸爸是不是最厲害的！」哥哥跟我說了一堆有關父親的事情。

久而久之哥哥講到睡著了......
現在咬不動棉被，只好咬布給哥哥蓋了。

現在我擔心的是母親，跟父親。我走到樓上，默默敲了母親的門。
碰碰碰──碰碰碰，母親沒反應。

感覺到異常的我開了門......

沒人？母親呢？
看上桌上的字，摁......看不懂，但是母親到底去哪了，我看向打開的窗戶，一瞬間想到甚麼了！

母親，保佑你平安，我現在也只能做保佑......現在你們是我唯一的家人希望不要出事可好。

<第三章完>

----------


## 卡斯特

血漾安安，這裡是卡斯特～
這裡越來越多會寫小說的獸加入了呢！

血漾的小說寫的不錯，描述很棒，而且出的很快(這不是重點啦=w=
但有些小錯字要注意喔！

大概就這樣，期待下一篇^w^

----------


## 血漾

【第四章 戰鬥】(父母視角)
　
抱歉了，小漾、小華這裡我盡量速戰速決。血月心裡如此默念。

血月變成獸形態，身影快速的在村子穿梭。牙......在等我一下，我就要來了。
_____________________________________________________
當時那個不認識的獸說了

「前現狀況有些不好，人手有些欠缺。」這隻獸緊張地道

「那我老公呢？」血月問道

「他正在北方和他一組的鎮壓那邊的狀況」這隻獸有些緊張

「我過去幫忙牙，你那邊撐住」血月緊張道

「那你的孩子呢？」這隻獸問道

「他們很乖的。」血月道

「我去樓上整理整理就出發。」血月有些擔心牙的情況
_____________________________________________________

穿越過了村子，摁......看來還沒被打到這。

穿過村子的叢林間，看見了一組人在前線打鬥的狀況。

現在不能打擾牙，他正在戰鬥。血月心裡想到

旁邊有個受傷很嚴重的獸，血月想也不想先動身去幫忙了。

「喂，沒事吧？」血月問道，一手阻擋敵人的攻擊。

「老大的老婆怎會在這裡？這裡很危險，請快點離開！」這牙的手下緊張道

「我是來幫忙的。」邊說，對方的爪子過來了，血月一個後跳閃掉，最後咬喉上去，把對方給結了。

「你先去治療，這裡我撐著，你不要說廢話，只會浪費時間。」說完，又有個狼型態的獸來挑戰了。

炎牙的手下趕緊撤退回治療兵附近。

理所當然，炎牙看到這邊的情況了。

但是炎牙也沒時間管這個，這些殺死又有一堆過來的流盜一個接一個來，真該死。

這次對手有三個！對方用三角包圍住了炎牙，就這幾個嗎，炎牙嘴角微微仰起，就這幾個還不夠要我的命！

前方的狼盯著炎牙，好讓夥伴偷襲。

左右兩方貓在炎牙不注意時襲擊。

前方狼一個撲爪，炎牙往後跳閃避襲擊，但左右方各來一個爪，炎牙先利用原本後跳跳的更高，等兩貓撲空各一個爪擊要他們兩的命。

只剩下前方這隻小傢伙了，炎牙舔舔嘴角，主動出擊，把前方的狼壓制住，一口咬下他的喉。

月那邊呢，炎牙心想，但敵人又來了根本沒時間想。

只剩下炎牙跟血月了。

兩個背對背，合作無間。

「只剩下你跟我了。」炎牙道

「在撐一會兒。」血月道

東北方也被攻破了！更多的敵人湧向這邊來了。

「沒關係，這次讓我們開心點吧。」炎牙和血月同時道，仿佛已經知道對方要做甚麼一樣。

不久後這裡被流軍湧入......

村民不知所措遭受虐殺。

放火的放火、殺人的殺人、搶東西的搶，不久後就這樣被攻打到炎牙家了。

「喂，這裡還沒搜過兩個跟我進去。」一頭獨眼狼道

被挑出的人應「是」

跟獨眼狼進入這個房子了。

<第四章完>
(註:流軍 這裡只流放的人組成的軍隊，四處剝奪村落)

----------


## 血漾

【第五章 躲藏】(兄弟視角)
　
「外面有好多叫聲，有火耶，等等有人過來了，我們快躲起來」血華說道

我在心裡讚同，外面......似乎有人殺過來了，是什麼人，為什麼要剝奪我們村莊？

「快點，你還在發呆，那些是流軍，就是被流放的人所組成軍隊，許多小村莊都被這個流軍給滅了，不知道爸爸媽媽怎麼了。」血華緊張道

好不容易有個家庭，就這樣被毀掉了，血漾心裡滋味不怎麼好。

我們跑上了樓，而底下傳出聲音。

「給我搜，看見人就殺，盡量拿些有用的東西。」一個低沉聲音道

「是！」剩下的人說

「來......過來這邊，這邊有逃脫用的小道，這可是爸爸親手做的。」血華小聲道，揮著手讓我過來。

我跳了上去，還真有用這個逃脫道，而血華把門給關上。

門發出吱吱聲，非常的大聲

......當我沒說。

「樓上有聲音，給我先上樓搜！」低沉聲音叫道

「是！」

不過，幸運的是那兩個人沒發現。

「小漾漾，發什麼呆？快點走阿！」血華叫道

而我跟上了去了，好窄......不愧是逃生用的道路，做的還挺精緻的。

後面傳出聲響

「你們這群智障！這個洞呢麼明顯，你們是瞎了是不是？」低沉聲音斥責道

不好！得快點了，不然會被抓到！

我們走出了長的要命的逃生道，但是接下來該怎麼做？

這時血華叫我來
「來，我們從這裡逃出去，記得腳步輕點。」

突然一道光照了出來

「D區這裡有人，在說一次D區這裡有人！」那個獸人大聲喊道

糟了得快跑!

血華把我叼到背上，往前直衝什麼也不管。

等走出這村的範圍才發現，血華身上都是血！

大概是剛剛的草！

但是現在沒水沒食物，該怎麼辦呢......

我先把累昏的血華叼在陰處，用舌頭舔舔受傷的地方。

接下來是水......

我叼了一片大葉子，跑到一個不遠的河川，自己先喝幾口，在把大葉子叼起裝了一些水
，回去沒什麼水了，但加減喝，拜託了.......

重複了五六次我也走不太動了，我窩在哥哥血華的旁邊舔傷口，直到血華醒來。

拜託了，你是我唯一剩下的親人，也是我最好的哥哥。

<第五章完>

下章會有徵角的角色進來

----------


## 血漾

【第六章 伊默兒/野魂參見】
　
經過了一夜，血華終於醒過來了。

「哥......哥！」我激動的叫著

「蛤？現在是幾點我？怎會睡在路邊？......好痛！」血華迷糊的說著，突然動作太大而刺激傷口了。

「阿......我想起來了，那麼現在呢？」血華邊說邊站起身子，嘶......殘不忍睹身上都是傷口。

問你阿......我在心中默念。

「話說小漾漾阿，你怎看起來臉色不好？」血華靠近我，關懷我的狀況。

我趕緊搖頭

「小漾漾這樣可不行，我來背你吧」血華開心地說道


我懷疑道的指指他身上的傷口。

「沒關係的，你看......阿......好痛！」血華一跳起來，叫的跟鬼一樣。

我看了看，還是算了吧，我跟他指前方。

「摁！小漾漾指哪邊，我們就去哪邊。」血華好像忘記剛剛的痛，開心地說道。

......走了半天我們沒看到任何村莊。

「都呢麼晚了呀！太陽都快下山了，首先是食物，肚子好餓......」血華的聲音就像是去探險一樣，激動的拉了我走。

走了不久，森林中有個白兔。

「小漾漾！你看我喔，我絕對幫你捕抓到這個白兔！」此話一落，血華就從旁邊的草叢慢慢接近白兔。

「得手了！」血華撲咬過去，抓住了白兔咬了他的喉，斷了他的命。

我們兩把這兔肉分了分，但主要還是給血華吃吧，他身上有傷。

這時，有個腳步聲，恩？是朝著我們過來的？

「恩？怎會有兩隻小豹在森林中？」一個飄幻的聲音，不知從哪裡傳出這樣說道。

突然！在我兩面前出現！

「阿！」我們兄弟倆幾乎是同時叫的，嚇的抱在一起。

「好可愛呀！這兩頭小豹」這個的類似獵豹的大姊拿了爪柔柔我們的臉。

「你們的父母呢？怎麼只剩下你們兩，真是的丟棄小孩也太不負責任！而且還呢麼可愛！」這獵豹大姊激動道。

「才不是呢！爸爸媽媽才不會丟棄我們！是.......是那個壞蛋流軍攻打了我們村莊！」血華憤怒地說道

「哦？是最近那個村莊嗎，我飄過去的時候有看見。」這獵豹大姐這樣說道。

飄？
我有聽錯嗎？他剛剛是不是說用飄的？

「飄？」我吐出了一個字，聽起來像是剛睡醒沒力氣的聲音。

「喔！忘記自我介紹了，我是伊默兒/野魂，是個靈魂唷，能變成類似你們的樣子，但是我也是有血有淚的呢！可以叫我伊默兒就好。」伊默兒激動說道。

「靈魂？是什麼？」血華疑問道。

然後伊默兒（嘰嘰喳喳地說了一堆）

這世界多新奇我已經不見怪，在來個靈魂也是沒什麼差別。

「那你們呢？要去哪裡？」伊默兒問道

「不知道，希望能找到小村莊。」血華興奮地回答

「诶！這樣多危險，我跟你們走好了，畢竟你們還是小孩子嗎。」伊默兒開心道

這樣好嗎？我這樣想道。

但是

「好阿！」血華已經開心的回答了

好吧......不過至少對我們有些幫助。

伊默兒變成獸形態幫忙獵食物、生火，真是個好人呢，我心裡這樣想道。

「也不晚了，在這裡睡吧，我看著你們。」伊默兒說道

「妳不用睡嗎？」血華問道

「忘記了嗎？我是靈魂唷！沒關係的，我看你們我就開心了。」伊默兒開心的回答，一邊生火

「好吧.......」血華放心的睡了下去。

我走過去窩在血華的身子裡默默地睡了。

「真是兩個可愛的小傢伙呢！」伊默兒小聲說道

<章節六完>

----------


## 血漾

【第七章 路途】
　
唔......恩？我站起身子，身伸懶腰，恩......好舒服。

一個聲音傳出

「呀！小豹子，你起床啦？」這聲音開心地說道

沒錯，這個人就是伊默兒。

「吶！吶！你們昨天還沒跟我說名子呢。」伊默兒一眼水汪汪的看著我們。

「血......漾，血......華。」我含糊的唸出，一手指我一手指著翻著肚皮呼呼大睡的血華。

「血漾跟血華嗎？血氏......很少見呢！好可愛啊！」伊默兒又拿出他的魔爪在我臉上東戳戳西摸摸。

好舒服......但是我還是怒瞪著他。

「好嗎！好嗎！不要生氣拉。」伊默兒趕緊收手

我眼神轉到那個呼呼大睡的血華身上。

太陽都曬屁股了！還在睡！我憤怒的戳戳他，把他戳醒。

「讓......讓我多睡一下。」血華不願意地翻了身。

好吧......只能使用大絕招了。

過了一會兒

「好養啊！好養阿！不要阿！不要阿！阿哈哈哈哈哈哈......」血華養到跳了起來，一直笑著。

誰叫你不起來，我可是很清楚你怕養的，我放下雙手。

「诶，怕養嗎，嘿嘿嘿嘿。」伊默兒默默記下，小聲低奸笑。

「小漾漾！你做什麼搔癢我！我身上還有傷呢！」血華憤怒的有如威脅般地揮了揮爪。

我不開心的瞪著他，指指天上。

「阿！我不是故意的小漾漾！我不知道嗎，原諒我好不好。」血華一往天上看似乎知道了什麼，立刻跟我道歉。

我不在意的點了點頭。

於是我們繼續出發，目標前往村莊。

「伊默兒，那麼你知道哪裡有村莊嗎？」血華問道

「沒記錯的話......」伊默兒彷彿在記憶尋找

「有了！右前方不知多遠有個小村莊，其他地方太遠了。」伊默兒說到，指指右前方。

「那還廢話什麼，趕緊出發吧！」血華激動地說道

過了一會兒......

怎麼還沒到阿！我快熱死，要不是沒有樹我可能早就變成豹子乾了！

我懷疑的眼神轉向伊默兒。

「快到了拉快到了！」伊默兒怕我們不相信似的大聲說到。

「小漾漾，你看起來臉色不太好，要不要我背著你。」血華關懷道

我默默的搖頭，況且你身上也有傷口吧！

......

到底到了沒，快累死豹了有沒有！不過......好不舒服，眼前突然一片黑！我倒了下去。

「小漾漾！」血華激動道

「小漾！怎麼了！」伊默兒衝過來扶我

「......小漾漾怎麼了？」血華擔心的問伊默兒

「看來是中署了......而且他之前沒休息，臉色更加蒼白，需要早點就醫！」伊默兒緊張地道

「......是因為我嗎？之前好像因為逃走累倒了，他再晚上都在照顧我嗎？夜晚有24小時耶！」血華在一旁自責。

......好暈、好熱......什麼也聽不道，就這樣昏過去了。

<第七章完>

----------


## 血漾

【第八章 困惑】
　
恩......？我慢慢張開眼睛。

頭上有個濕濕的毛巾

這個是？毛巾？我回到家了嗎？想了想。

不不不，家的話已經......想到這裡已經忍不住打了打枕頭。

那麼這裡是哪裡？跟家裡不同，但是只有我在床上。

華、伊默兒他們呢......為什麼要把我丟在這裡......不是說好一起的嗎！為什麼！

......我在連累他們嗎？一定是的。

我不爭氣的哭了出來，抓著棉被。

為什麼！為什麼！

突然！門開了起來。

「不知道小漾漾起來了沒？」是血華的聲音

「誰知道呢，把藥草放好，這可是巫師給的！弄不見還要去道歉！」是伊默兒的聲音

......沒有，他們沒有丟下我，我停住了哭聲，躲的更進去，生怕被發現。

「小漾漾還在睡嗎？不過毛巾也應該換了。」血華擔心地道

怎麼辦......要被發現了。

「棉被是濕的？小漾漾哭了？伊默兒小漾漾哭了！」血華激動道，一手把毛巾拿走

......伊默兒衝了過來

「小漾怎麼了？是哪裡不舒服嗎？」伊默兒關心問道

我搖了搖頭。

「恩，沒事就好，不過既然醒了那我就去煮藥。」伊默兒邊說邊拿著草藥出去

「小華，去陪陪小漾吧，他情緒好像有些不穩定。」伊默兒擔心道

「摁。」邊說他邊把新的濕毛巾放在我頭上，幫我蓋上了棉被

「小漾漾我跟你說說進村的事情吧。」血華坐在地板，跟我說道

我點點頭。

_____________________________________________________

「怎麼辦？」血華緊張道

「等等......」話完，伊默變成靈魂飄到空中

「就在不遠方了，我們去前方的村莊！」伊默變回型態，走到血華附近。

「讓我來背小漾漾吧！」血華用堅定的眼神看著伊默兒

「摁......不過要快點，你能跑？」伊默兒滿臉疑惑的看著伊默兒

「我能的！只要是為了小漾漾我都能！」血華堅定的說道

「恩，那麼，快點走吧。」話一落，伊默兒就向前衝了

血華緊跟在後，一邊注意著背上的我。



......

兩獸就這樣一起奔到了村莊入口

「等等？你們是誰？」村莊守衛走了過來

「我是伊默兒，他是血華，而他身上的是血漾」伊默兒道

「血氏？等等，我去報告大人，請你們在這稍等。」說完，守衛就衝了進去

「希望能快點，不知道小漾撐不撐的住。」伊默兒緊張道

「摁。」血華放下身上的我，用舌頭持續舔著我

<第八章完>

----------


## 血漾

【第九章 村莊】
　
「報告大人，村外有三名豹子要求入村，分別是伊默兒、血華、血漾，血華身上帶著許多密密麻麻的傷口，而血漾好像暈了過去。」守衛說道

「恩？血華？那個小子來這裡做什麼......速速讓他們入村，幫他們上個最好的旅店，有需要帶他們去看巫師。」村長疑惑地說道

「是，大人」話一落，守衛便消失了。

......一會兒

「請跟著我走。」守衛道

「請問，可以先帶我們去找巫師嗎？」伊默兒問道

「可以，在這邊，請跟我走。」守衛邊走邊說道

「......跟牙村完全不一樣呢，不論是房子外貿跟市集都有些差距呢。」血華驚訝的說道，東看看西看看，碰碰那個點點這個。

「你還不快回來，難道你忘記身上還有一個豹？」伊默兒趕緊把血華叫了回來。

......又過了一會

「到了，就是這裡，我在們口等你們。」守衛地冷冷道，指了指破舊的屋子內。

血華跟伊默兒走了進去。

血華觀察觀察，兩旁有窗戶，而前方都是櫃子因該是放藥的，裡面還有個門貌似是睡房。

「......年輕的客人們，有什麼事嗎？」一個年老的聲音傳出，從外面看來，是個老獸。

「我是伊默兒，他是血華，而背上的是血漾，血華身上有傷口，血漾中署暈了過去......」伊默兒慢慢地跟他解釋道

「這個.....給你，往身上傷口擦擦就行。」老獸遞給血華一撮藥草

「謝謝！」血華感謝道，就開始把藥草往身上的傷口擦來擦去。

老獸看向我

「......這個孩子，天生體質有些薄弱，而最近又沒有多休息，曬太多陽光而造成的。」老獸跟伊默兒一個一個解釋道。

「那，有什麼要注意的嗎？」伊默兒問道

「不要給他吃到生食......還有讓他多休息，這孩子貌似很少休息。」老獸說道，邊往裡面走，拿出了幾個草藥。

「摁，我知道了。」

「銀葉、月光草、止痛草，這幾個混起來煮成湯，至於怎麼做成湯，先把銀草丟進去在來是止痛草，在來是月光草，特別注意月光草要丟兩撮，記得要搗的均勻，最後丟到水裡加熱，給他喂下，一天要兩次，中午一次，睡前一次。」

「我知道了，我們等等在來拿，我們先安置這孩子。」伊默兒說道

「嗯......」老獸走了進去，把藥草分三堆放在桌子上

「走吧，這次換我背小漾了！你身上還有藥呢」伊默兒指指血華身上

「好吧......」血華哀怨道

走了出門，看到守衛。

「帶我們去旅館吧。」伊默兒說道

「好的。」依舊守衛帶著他們走到旅館

到了旅館

「請在這稍等。」守衛走了進去

「來個上等房，似乎是貴客......」守衛道

剩下的都聽不見了。

「可以了，請你們走到樓上3樓最底的房間，我就送到這裡了。」守衛道迅速的消失在面前

「走吧。」伊默兒道

之後我們安置好你後，我們拿了藥草回到這裡，剩下的你都知道了。
_____________________________________________________

「現在伊默兒在煮藥草，我還沒吃過藥草呢！是甜甜的、還是鹹鹹的？不知道呢！」血華激動地說道

嗯......依我看來，是苦的吧？話說？這世界不用錢嗎？心裡想著許多事情。

此時伊默兒走進了房間

「嗚呼呼！熱騰騰的湯來了。」伊默兒端了過來，開心地道

......這個顏色五彩繽紛，這能喝嗎？

味道嗎？聞不出什麼味道，但有些噁心感。

「要全部喝完唷，小漾漾。」伊默兒指指我身旁的詭異湯

......不是吧！不要阿！我不想喝這個鬼東西！

<第九章完>

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

有個小問題，你開頭寫:[第8章 村莊]，然後結尾是<第九章完>，你的開頭打錯了喔…...你前面就有第8章了......編輯一下

----------


## 血漾

【第十章 迷路】
　
好吧，我也只能喝下這詭異的東西。

嘗起來......好苦，一個滾燙的液體從我的喉嚨溜了下去。

咕嚕......咕嚕......咕嚕。

「嘔......」我的胃感覺要吐出來了，不過漸漸轉好了。

「小漾漾，慢慢喝，別急」血華看我快吐出的樣子，擔心地問道。

......嗯，真是神奇的東西，身體稍微好些了，不過那個味道......噁心透了。

「好了，我先把碗收進去，小漾漾躺著不要亂跑唷。」血華走了出門，雖然話是這麼說啦......但是我想觀察觀察附近。

嗯？還站的穩，還可以，出發！

這個門的設計，下方還有個洞口，方便我們小獸進出，不過只能從裡面打開......沒關係，我很快就回來了，門就這樣開著也沒關係吧？

剛走出小洞口，哇......好長的走廊，跟之前的公寓差了兩間的距離吧......

我們的房間是30，我為什麼看的懂？不知道，不過下個房間是29依此類推......

這裡好少獸住著，走到樓梯口附近後我發現，上方寫著「月房」嗯？貌似是上等房。

我走了下樓，二樓路口附近寫著「梁房」，依此類推的話因該是中等房。

那麼說，樓下因該就是「低等房」，我走了下去房間上似乎寫著「草房」。

嗯？外面似乎有些吵鬧。

「哦？又是亞跟伽嗎，他們兩個又在分上下了......」不知道哪名獸說的。

是打鬥？我好奇的走了出去，完全不把血華剛剛說的那句話當作一回事。

左前方，有眾獸圍成一圈，把地板當作了觀眾席，裡面正在激烈的打鬥。

我走了過去。

該死！看不到！

我跳到旁邊的小木箱上，可惜，打鬥已經結束了。

「這次就算你贏，下次我可不會輸的！」一名看起來像虎的獸激動道。

「哼，來幾次都一樣！」而另一位狼的獸說道

阿！可惡下次我一定要看到。

不過我再度被前方的攤子吸引了過去。

這個是甚麼？看起來好好吃。

這個呢？好可愛，怎麼做出來的。

目光被各式各樣的攤子吸引走，直到看不見旅店。

當我回過神來，發現！等等這裡是哪裡阿！.......

<第十章完>    下章會有徵角的角色進入

----------


## 血漾

【第十一章 狼】
　
這裡到底是哪裡阿？我邊走邊想著。

走久後，攤子變少，天色漸漸變暗了......在不快點回去的話，可能就會在外面過完這一夜了。

可是，這村莊大的要命，我也不清楚路，想問別的獸卻也不敢。

嗯......先不管了，到處走走吧。

這裡的日夜溫度也差太多，現在稍微有點冷......不過幸虧那個詭異的藥湯讓我不會頭暈了。

走著走著，天黑了。

路上完全沒有任何一隻獸，我看著旁邊房子發出的亮光，還有撲鼻的香味，晚餐時間嗎？

好冷......肚子也好餓，早知道聽血華的話了......不然也不會陷入這樣的苦境。

走的時間愈久，身體顫抖也更加激烈了。

好冷......該死的，什麼鬼，早上明明熱的要命。我憤怒的在心裡抱怨道

走了不久後。

藥效好像漸漸消失了，頭開始有點暈眩感了，而各個小屋燈的亮光也滅了，四處變的特別暗，只要不仔細看，就有可能會撞到東西。

該死......腳動不了，腳好像麻掉了。

我低頭下去靠向我的腳將牙齒慢慢陷入我的肉裡，而過了不久，血流了出來，腳的感覺慢慢回來了，也讓我頭腦保持清醒狀態。

好了繼續吧，不行這樣倒下去，可能血華或著伊默兒正在找我呢。

腳留著血，慢慢地往前進，直到轉角處。

又來了，那股暈眩感，怎偏偏這種時候藥效消失呢？

嗯......走不動了，頭也暈著。

我再次做出要讓自己保持清醒的動作，但是......

咬不下去......沒有力氣了......好想睡。

......我倒了下去。

心裡回想著，自己剛出生的驚喜。

漸漸陷入黑暗。

但是，有道光漸漸靠了過來。

就這樣，再次昏了過去，倒在一個誰也不會發現的角落。

「.....先帶回去好了。」不知誰的聲音。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

不知道多久後

我張開了眼睛，看看四處眼睛充滿疑惑，這裡是哪裡？

而我在看向腳，有人包紮過了。

是誰？是血華？是伊默兒？

勉強站的起來，頭依舊有暈眩感。

看向窗外，貌似是中午了。

「伊默兒？血華？」我講話意外地順，大概是聲帶長好了。

突然，走出了一個我完全不認識的狼，這個狼很高大而毛色，上半部帶著深藍，下半部帶著乾淨的白色，臉上有個黃色似月的記號，而腳上有著黑色中間夾帶兩個黃色的毛但底部卻是蒼藍色，眼睛中有著淺藍色，有如要把你吸進他的眼中。

「......醒了嗎？」前方的狼開口，低沉中帶有磁性的聲音傳入我耳中。

<第十一章完>  (我會盡量形容，其實我不太會形容呢，也怕把你們寫的不同)

----------


## 血漾

【第十二章 恩人】
　
「......醒來了？」我面前這隻狼這樣說道。

「嗯......請問你是誰？」我問道，其中帶著許多疑惑，邊說我就下了床。

貌似還可以，腳還站的住......

「碎風。」碎風默默的吐出兩個字

「......碎風嗎？真的非常謝謝你！要不是你的話我可能就凍死在半路上了。」我非常地感謝這位陌生人，而現在這位如同我的救命恩人。

「不必這樣，我只是做我該做的事情。」說完，他就回頭走了下去，揮爪讓我過去。

我跟了上去。

好漂亮的房子，邊想著邊走下樓梯，四處角落各有個火珠，目地是發亮，之前在家裡面有好幾個。

碎風指指桌上，讓我過去吃早飯。

碎風走了出門，貌似有什麼事情？

門輕輕的關上。

......好吃，他親手做的嗎？

這個吃起來的感覺不油膩，咬起來口感也相當剛好，肉吃起來的味道也不是單一。

真懷疑，到底怎麼做的？

難道可以拿這個爪子做嗎，邊想著就低頭看向我的小爪爪......還是算了吧。

吃了一會......

天阿，這個食物的量也太多，是要把我養的白胖胖的拿去宰了是不是。

真的吃不下了，先走一走消化一下......

突然，門開了。

「......吃呢麼少？」碎風眉頭皺了起來，因為毛擋住了不是呢麼明顯。

「真的吃不下了。」我用水汪汪的眼神望著碎風

「......我去收拾收拾。」碎風拿了盤子進去。

嗯......不想動，吃的好漲。

我翻了身在地板上打滾

突然，貌似是廚房的門打開了。

碎風看了看在地板上打滾的我......默默走了出去門口外。

啊！被看見了......好丟臉！

我愣在地板上......

碎風又走了進來。

「你的名子？」碎風問著邊做著事

「血樣。」我說道

「父母呢？」碎風問

「......」我不想回答這個，也不想想起這件事情。

「抱歉。」碎風似乎知道了什麼。


「不過，我有個哥哥還有一個同伴是伊默兒。」我回答另外一個事。

「他們在哪？」碎風繼續問

「......在村子的旅店，在沙村！」說到他們，我也開始擔心他們了。

「今晚過了，我在送你回去。」碎風看了看外面，說道。

「恩......謝謝。」我很感謝地說道

「我說過了，不必感謝。」碎風依舊繼續做事。

......好無聊，現在能做什麼。

「大哥哥，有什麼事情要我幫忙的嗎，不然血漾我好無聊。」我問道

「如果真的要的話，你可以去旁邊，這對我來說也是個幫忙。」碎風說道

「拜託嗎......」再度用水汪汪的眼睛看向碎風。

「......要休息不休息，那你幫忙我把那本書櫃清理清理吧。」碎風指向一堆亂的書櫃。

「嗯！」一說完就去整理了。

謝謝你呢，大哥哥。


<第十二章完>

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

小朋友就是可以用水汪汪的大眼加無辜的表情媚惑眾生~血漾你也早點睡啊～一點更新不是個好時間啊～

----------


## 血漾

【第十三章 藤蔓】
　
唔......嗯！好了，這下櫃子就乾淨了！

看著眼前閃閃發亮，書本整整齊齊排列的書櫃，心裡想道。

我走到碎風附近

「大哥哥，還有甚麼事情嗎？」我看著爪中不知忙著做甚麼的碎風。

「唉......要休息不休息的，等等累垮又要多住一天休息，讓你的夥伴擔心你？」碎風嘆氣，跟我說道。

我趕緊搖頭

「去外面走走，別太遠。」碎風停下手邊動作，把我推向門外。

「來，往這邊走，數到第二十顆樹就要回頭囉。」碎風順手把水袋掛在我身上

「嗯！」我開心的蹦蹦跳跳走出去。

「阿！注意外面有......」碎風聲音離太遠聽不見。

「嗯？似乎有甚麼聲音？應該是聽錯。」繼續往前走

＊    ＊   ＊   ＊  ＊   ＊  ＊

路上有各式各樣的果實、草、花，還有一些我不認識的動物和昆蟲。

第一棵樹......好大！

大概要十個我才能抱住這棵樹吧！

......那麼繼續走吧。

草叢跳出了隻白兔，呆呆的看著我。

這裡怎麼會有白兔？好吧，要不是我被塞飽了，我肯定吃了你。

白兔迅速的跳走了，很慌張沒注意到前面這棵樹，撞到暈倒了。

......這兔子是腦袋燒壞了嗎？

於是我不理那隻燒壞腦袋的兔子繼續往前走

第二棵樹......

等等，距離也差太多，第一棵到第二棵也差太多。

二十棵樹......要累死豹阿！好吧......繼續。

第三棵樹......第四棵樹......第五棵樹......

好累好累，休息一下喝口水。

咬不到水袋......

搞了好幾分鐘，終於能喝水了！

咕嚕......咕嚕......咕嚕。

冰涼的水液從口中滑入喉嚨中，真舒服！

好了，把它掛回身......上？怎麼掛？好吧，只能咬著了。

到了第十棵了......

嗯？旁邊有告示牌，上面寫著「注意藤蔓」？藤蔓怎麼了？

管他的，趕緊到第二十棵在回去。

第十一棵......第十二棵......到了第十八棵樹。

好！在這裡歇一會吧！

我坐在樹木旁，把口中的水袋放下。

唔......好麻煩，害我邊流口水邊帶著水袋走。

這邊把他喝光吧。

咕嚕......咕嚕......

那種舒服感再度出現。

好了，這下咬著比較輕鬆。

突然！旁邊竄出許多藤蔓！

我趕緊的閃掉藤蔓的攻擊！

藤蔓？是說這個嗎，不妙！藤蔓太多了，要趕緊逃跑！

雖然身體已經有些疲累但是依舊奔跑速度很快。

這樣應該追不上了吧！我回了頭，看看後面，心裡這樣想到。

不對！速度上面他們更快。

不久後被抓住了後腿，被拖了回去。

拼命咬眼前的藤蔓！

放我赱！放我赱！該死的藤蔓！呸呸呸！味道好噁！

被拖回去，我眼前有許多藤蔓，四肢被綁住，被掛在大藤蔓的前方。

放我赱阿！滾開！

唔！身體快沒力氣了！該死的藤蔓在吸收能量！

藤蔓們有如看見食物非常饑渴，紛紛迅速的衝了上來。

嗚！該死！

「救命阿......！」用最大力氣吼出最後一句話

......真的是多災多難阿！


<第十三章 完>

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

天啊啊啊啊啊啊我往超級糟糕的方向去想接下來的劇情了！

----------


## 血漾

【第十四章 藤蔓(二)】
　
嗚！不行！被藤蔓緊緊綁住，而且綁住的紅腫的很嚴重！

有什麼辦法，一定會有的......既然我咬的破這鬼藤蔓，那麼爪子呢？

我在爪的部分用力，而用力的一瞬間，鋒利的爪子伸了出來，穿破了在爪前的藤蔓，但是藤蔓們依舊緊緊的綑住。

我使用目前最大的力量，將爪子往下把藤蔓一個一個的慢慢割破，有些的藤蔓前方被割破而掉了下去，我趕緊探出頭吸幾口氣。

但另一些的藤蔓又綑了上來，不給我喘息的機會。

能自由的動了，既然有爪子，那我也不怕你們了！但時間重要，我體力沒呢麼多可以支撐下去，要速戰速決。

鋒利的一爪割掉正下方的藤蔓，跳了下去。

「嘶......那個就是藤蔓的中心嗎！」帶著痛直直的衝向中心，而依靠身軀嬌小，靈活的躲過藤蔓的攻擊。

到了中心，藤蔓底下包覆著東西，外面有層膜，裡面有個東西在跳動，大概是依靠那個而活動的，要把那個除掉，也就結束了。

我衝了過去，將自己的爪子插進了膜裡，繞一圈，膜就這樣脫落了，裡面的綠色液體噴了出來，而我不等液體噴完，直接深了進去將那個在跳動的東西扯了出來。

果然，藤蔓停下動作，而停下的藤蔓們慢慢枯萎，直到消失。

「呼......呼......呼......」丟下手中的東西，喘了喘氣但是......「嘔......」不只是那個液體的味道，還有剛剛激烈的動作，都足以讓我嘔吐，這吐中包含了之前吃的食物與血。

而那綠色液體讓我恨不得現在跳入水中清洗一番，那黏稠感令我噁心，但是要先休息休息，而且身上還有紅腫的部分，雖然我的樣子有夠狼狽的.......

先走回去好了......這樣子被看到應該會嚇一跳吧。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊
不久後，

夕陽漸漸落下，天空再次慢慢的陷入了黑暗中，這次有些許的不同，天空有著無數的小星光發亮，而我也從樹林中跳出，回到了街道上，而這裡是第十八棵，還要往回走十八棵，雖然很累但是不能停下來，太晚回去大哥哥會擔心的。

這裡的夜晚真是漂亮，看了看附近，這裡附近有著類似螢火蟲的昆蟲，尾部會發光，散落在各處，閃閃發亮很耀眼，真漂亮呢，讓我疲勞消除了一些，也讓我忘記了身上的傷痛，真想帶血華來看看這裡。

回去要緊，我緩緩的加速了腳步，走過了許多大樹，從第十八棵樹慢慢的下來......第十一......第五......到了。

看著前方亮著燈光的木屋，走到門前，敲了敲門。

叩叩叩。

門開了，我看著前方的大哥哥皺了皺眉頭，把我叼了進去，又走了進去，過一段時間，又走了出來，把我叼到裝滿熱水的浴桶裡。

「洗洗身子，小心別感冒。」大哥哥把大毛巾放著，走了出去，似乎去準備食物了。

......又再次給大哥哥惹了麻煩呢，邊想著邊在小浴桶裡打滾。

唔......真舒服，話說明天就要回去見血華他們了，也要跟大哥哥說再見了呢，幫我做了呢麼多事情，一定要好好的感謝！

酥麻感漸漸傳了上來，而原本因液體而打結的毛也解開了，有些不捨得離開浴桶裡了。

泡了不久後

外面傳出聲音

「好了就快點出來吃東西。」大哥哥的聲音從外面傳出

我趕緊跳出浴桶，在毛巾上滾了滾，盡量把毛弄乾，弄的差不多後，把所有東西收一收之後拿去放。

「好了！」剛走出去，一陣撲鼻的香味傳了上來，好香......看了看桌面上豐富的大餐，我迫不急待的坐了過去，等待大哥哥喊開動。

「吃吧，吃完還有你得受的。」大哥哥邊說邊指著我身上一條一條紅腫的痕跡，而到了我對面坐了下來，開始默默的吃起東西。

「嗯！」說完我就開始埋頭吃起東西，這些真的太美味了，口中還有東西，就想要吃起另一樣。

大哥哥看了看我，眼神似乎是在問我好吃嗎？

我給大哥哥肯定的點頭，然後在心裡默默想著這個可能比上個世界的大廚師煮的還好吃吧！

享受完了食物，到了可怕的時候。

「小力點！啊！」我慘叫著，想不到呢麼痛，原本以為不會痛！

「別亂動......要是這些不早點處理，會更痛。」大哥哥幫我上藥，然後跟我解釋著。

「哇！好痛！」

「冷耐一下......」大哥哥無奈的說，不過手上的動作有緩了下來

「嘶......啊！」

就這樣，叫到擦完藥為止。

到了夜晚，大哥哥走了出去，而我呆在房間睡覺。

躺在床上，看著窗外，想著事情。

就這樣，想到睡著了......

<第十四章完>

----------


## 血漾

【第十五章 路途】
　
唔......好煩，走開！

「起床......」不知道是誰一直叫著

不理那個聲音，繼續睡覺。

終於，那個聲音走了，我也穩穩的繼續睡。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

一段時間後，

嗯？為什麼會搖動？我現在不是躺在床上嗎？

我睜開了雙眼，看了看。

我現在趴在毛茸茸的毛上，仔細看，這個獸就是碎風大哥哥！

大哥哥似乎也注意到我起來了。

開始了對話，

「醒了？」

「嗯......」

「能走嗎？」

「因該可以吧......」

從大哥哥的身體跳了下去，但是腳有些麻，而倒了下來。

「我還是背著你吧......」

「嗯......」

被叼了上去。

「話說，大哥哥到哪裡了？」我問道

「第十四棵樹到第十五棵樹的途中。」大哥哥回答道。

「嗯......」

一路上，很安靜，也不知道說些什麼才好，在過不久後就要分開了，有點難過。

到了第十八棵樹的時候。

「對了，大哥哥知道這邊藤蔓的事情嗎？我想知道。」我好奇的問道

「知道，這邊藤蔓不知什麼吸收到了什麼東西，才變成這樣的，我們現在叫牠們魔鬼藤，以前的藤蔓是比較溫和的。」大哥哥停了下來，想起以前的事情，似乎很想念。

「藤蔓的綑綁會讓你身子紅腫，而被綑綁住的獸會被吸收能力，直到沒力氣，不過牠們很脆弱，很好破壞，因為這樣所以藤蔓們才會找像你們這種的幼崽，不過以你的病跟你的體型，能打敗這個藤蔓算是厲害了。」大哥哥用很溫柔的語氣跟我說。

被誇獎了，瞬間害羞，我把臉埋在毛中，生怕被看見自己害羞了。

「那......多久會到村子。」我又問了問

「還很長，估計要三天兩夜，不過第二十棵樹後會有小旅館。」大哥哥看了看天空，繼續走起。

「估計今天要在那邊休息了。」大哥哥嘆氣道。

「為什麼？」毫不知道原因的問

「因為你。」

......我瞬間明白了什麼，原來我是睡過頭了！早上我還記得有人叫我！但是我還是繼續睡了！

「對不起......」我聲音有些小，因為我又惹出了麻煩。

「不怪你，你昨天受傷，累了一整天，所以才會這樣。」大哥哥回頭看了我，說道。

「嗯......」

「繼續休息吧，到了旅館我在叫你。」大哥哥又轉了回去，繼續走。

我閉上了雙眼，趴在溫暖的身子上，靜靜的睡了下去。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

醒來後，我躺的是在床上。

估計是到旅館內了，旁邊也有個床，不過床上沒獸。

看了看窗外，現在是晚上。

有獸走了進來。

「醒了嗎，剛好，把這些吃掉吧。」是大哥哥，邊走進來，邊拿著食物。

大哥哥把食物放到了小桌子上。

我走了過去，把這些食物吃掉。

這些似乎是旅館內的食物，跟大哥哥的食物完全不一樣，不過也是很好吃就是了。

「吃完後，去那邊洗個身子。」大哥哥指了指左前方後，就跳到床上睡覺了。

點了點頭，繼續吃著食物。

吃完了食物，走進浴室洗澡。

還有......兩天......能給大哥哥報答。

......

洗完了澡走了出來。

要出去走走嗎？不不不......到時候又惹出事情。

還是睡覺吧。

做了個夢......

夢中有......

<第十五章完>
小劇場：
血漾：喂，為什麼我到哪裡都會惹出事情阿！

作者：沒辦法，你的設定就是這樣(笑

血漾：(舉爪

作者：你要做什麼！阿！

血漾：這次我要讓你嚐嚐痛苦的感覺！

----------


## 血漾

【第十六章 夢中......】
　
......嗯？

看向面前熟悉樣子的獸......這是......我！望著自己的身體痴呆了幾秒，時間一點一點的過去才慢慢反應過來。

這是？清醒夢？在地球時常常這樣......

頭慢慢的轉過，是大哥哥，似乎睡得很熟......

我飄向門，身體穿過了門，門外什麼都沒有。

突然，一個細微的聲音傳了過來。

「小漾......」

「小漾！聽的到嗎？」

聲音從哪裡傳來的？我四處張望，沒看到任何獸，也沒看到能發出聲音的物品。

不對......聲音是從腦內傳出的。

「小漾！我是伊默兒，有聲音嗎！」伊默兒的聲音漸漸的清楚了，對方聽起來非常緊張。

我試試.....

「伊默......」我嘗試從心裡說出了一句話

「有有有！小漾你在哪裡！」伊默兒聽到我聲音，更加激動，問了我的位子。

「不知道......在一家旅館裡。」我四處看了看，只能回答這句。

「不過，為什麼伊默能直接跟我在心靈溝通？」我現在因該是個靈魂，靈魂？

「你現在本體是睡著的吧？」伊默兒說道

「嗯。」看了看在房間熟睡的本體。

「那你現在的狀態是靈魂，同樣的，我本來就是靈魂了，而靈魂能直接找到對方，直接心靈溝通。」

「可是你現在這個狀態不能離本體太遠，否則本體會被奪走的，要注意四周是否有別的靈魂，一不小心就會很糟糕。」伊默兒解釋道

「知道了，那伊默怎麼能一直維持那種狀態？」我回到本體附近，觀察四處，好奇的問道。

「我說過了，(以下省略幾五十多字【詳細請直接去看伊默報到文】)，懂了吧？」伊默兒的話有如機關槍，答答答，一連串的發射過來。

「唔......嗯。」思考了一下，還有一些問題

「那，伊默你們在哪裡？哥哥牠還好嗎？」我非常擔心哥哥的狀況。

「在同個旅館睡覺，村長似乎已經派人去找你們了。」這裡伊默停頓了一下「還有你哥哥，如果回來最好安慰一下牠。」伊默兒的聲音似乎很無奈

「嗯.....」哥哥的狀況我也有些想到，畢竟我是牠最疼的弟弟嗎......「我們在過兩天就回的去了，在這之前讓哥哥稍等一下吧。」

「好，話說小漾你那時出去之後發生了什麼事情？那時我們回來就看到你不見了，你知道你哥哥一直自責嗎？」伊默兒語中帶些怒氣。

「......對不起，那時我貪玩跑了出去，最後找不到路，昏倒了，之後被一個大哥哥碎風帶回去了，碎風大哥哥把我照顧的很好。」簡略的把之前的事情給說完了。

「嗯，沒事就好。」似乎有些消氣了。

「還有，為什麼我會變成這個狀態？」看看了自己的狀態，問了伊默兒

「可能是太累吧，不過也很慶幸，這樣我也能聯絡到你。」伊默兒說了說「不過，你記得要早點回到身體裡，那我先休息了。」伊默兒說完這句話後，在沒傳出聲音了。

......好吧，先回到身體裡面吧，不過哥哥的事我有些擔心......


回到身體後，我做了一個夢......

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

「我沒有你這個兒子！你不滾，我們走。」是父親的聲音

「嗚......」那是我小時候。

「哭有什麼用！」父親生氣的用出力氣一腳踹上「我」的腹部......

「咳...咳咳.....」「我」嘴中吐出了血，表情很痛苦，但我知道，最痛的還是心裡面......

「不要理他了，我們快點走，我真希望看不到他，那樣子，真是令我噁心。」是母親的聲音，他拉著父親，一臉嫌惡的看著「我」......

慢慢的，他們的背影漸漸消失了.....

不過，我知道......

這一切都是過去了......

現在的我，跟以前在也不同。

此時，「我」站了起來，一副殘不忍睹的樣子，但，眼神是堅強的表情。

對......我也要堅強起來。

......活下去！

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

現在已經是早上了，我睡了起來。

剛睡起床有一段時間的大哥哥在旁邊，看到我睡起，挑了眉。

「嗯？不繼續睡嗎？」大哥哥問我

「......不想睡。」我回答

「那就好，洗個臉、爪，我去樓下叫食物。」邊說，邊走了出去。

「好！」

<第十六章 完>
作者有話要說：最近改為每周兩更，有空時會偷更唷。

感謝你的支持與觀看，如果喜歡按個讚吧！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

當我看見機關槍答答答的時候笑了～我還真厲害～
對我的那種靈魂描述的很接近，漾漾文筆也在進步呢，繼續加油
可以嘗試把文章拉大拉長，表情可以放在內容裡((我看的不過癮嘎))

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 血漾

【第十七章 誤觸血紋】
　
在食堂中，食堂有著非常多的獸，旁邊有著櫃子，裡面似乎放著盤子等東西，大哥哥挑了靠近窗戶的位子開始起吃

起食物。

「喂喂喂，吃慢點，小心噎著。」大哥哥不時看著我，眼中有些擔心。

不就吃個東西嗎，我肚子很餓呢，話說怎麼可能會噎到！我才不會....

「咳...咳......」噎到食物了，嘴中的食物卡了進去，我緊張的想把食物拉出來，發現......爪伸不進去......

我現在的樣子一定很蠢......

「我都說了......」大哥哥用無奈的眼神看著我，邊說邊拍著我的背。

終於，耗了不少時間，把食物吐了出來。。

「嗚......」喘了喘幾口氣，眼中泛著淚水，頭低下來。我怎麼可以呢麼傻！阿......而且還是在食堂中，好害羞

！

「你還真會找麻煩......」大哥哥四處看了看，突然說出了這句話。

麻煩？什麼麻煩？噎到食物嗎？想著想著，突然被大哥哥推到身旁。

「哇！好可愛，碎風你什麼時候在家裡面藏了這個小可愛！」一堆雌獸聚了過來，每個獸都在看著我。

「對阿，就是就是。」

「你看他都哭了！」

「好想抱抱他呀！」

「他的眼睛好漂亮！」

......

「......對不起。」我小聲地跟大哥哥道歉，同時也希望那些可怕的阿姨們沒聽見。

可惜的是，阿姨們的聽力很好......

「不要道歉，絕對不是你的錯，一定是碎風害的！來讓阿姨抱抱。」阿姨們更加激動了，有的還要把我給抓出來，

不過大哥哥阻止了阿姨們的魔爪。

「就是就是！」

「诶，也讓我抱抱嗎！」

「我也要！」

......

果然，雙爪比不過幾百多隻爪。而我被拉了出去，被東扯扯西拉拉，臉疼的要命。

「我先抱，我拉出來的！」

「不是，是我拉的！」

「才不是妳們，是我！」

「都走開！我先！」

「嗚！好痛！」我被尖銳的東西割到尾巴，嚇了一跳，叫了一聲。

尾巴似乎有溫熱的液體流了下來.....

突然......

「喂！妳們夠了沒！」大哥哥怒吼了一聲，旁邊的玻璃、茶杯、器具等都被震碎了，眼睛慢慢從淺藍色變成了淡紅

......大哥哥簡直變了一個模樣。

「呿，碎風生氣了，姊妹們趕緊散吧，等等受傷就不好了。」慢慢的，阿姨們散了，我也安全了下來，不過......
大哥哥怎麼了？

過了一段時間，大哥哥的眼睛從淡紅色變回了淺藍色。

「沒事吧？」大哥哥看了我，伸爪過來要看有沒有受傷的地方。

不過，看了剛剛生氣的大哥哥下意識的躲開伸過來的爪，有些顫抖的說：「沒......沒事。」

「抱歉，嚇到你了......」大哥哥注意到了在顫抖的我，把爪縮了回去。


「沒......是我惹出這件事情的。」慢慢的才走了回去，坐了下來把傷口遮了起來，開始低頭吃剩下的食物，覺得

很愧疚。

「那，有受傷嗎？」大哥哥擔心問道，不過這次卻沒伸爪了，只有擔心的眼神。

頓了一下......才回答道：「沒......沒受傷，你看！」勉強跳了幾下，不過傷口等等在去處理就好了，應該不會

影響什麼。

大哥哥似乎沒察覺到異樣，覺得沒事就繼續吃了食物。

我趕緊吃完東西，隨便找個藉口就先走回去了。

「嗯，早點回來，等等就要出發了。」抬頭看我的大哥哥，看我從視線中消失後才繼續低頭吃起食物。

走到了旅館正門，看到了老闆。

「老闆......」我叫了叫老闆，老闆這才低頭看到我。

「怎麼了嗎小客人？」老闆微笑的看著我，臉上有著皺紋，跟之前在地球遇到的老爺爺一樣溫柔。

「唔......就是這個。」我轉了身，露出了在尾巴的傷口，擔心的說道：「這個傷口能處理嗎？」這傷口因為吃東
西所以一直沒處理。

「傷口雖然放了有點久，可以處理，但是，要不要先去把血洗掉呢，而且血量......」老闆有點擔心，指著我傷口

下方的血，之後小小聲的喃喃道：「嘶......哪個傢伙讓小孩受傷，血流的量有點多。」

血？......沒記錯被割到尾巴的時候，流出了液體，等等，那我遮住傷口有什麼，流血都被看到了吧！

「......好，那我先回房間裡洗。」......希望大哥哥沒發現吧。

離房間越來越近，心也跳的越來越快，走到了門前......

推開了門，空無一獸。

......大哥哥沒發現嗎？那就好......

推開了浴室的門，打開了熱水，直到小木桶的水滿了才關下熱水。

身體慢慢的進入小木桶中......嘶！果然還是會痛！

傷口好像又再度撕裂一樣，異常的痛。不過，不對勁的是水！一進入水中，原本清晰的水，也慢慢的變成血紅色。
不對！這血多的不正常！

把充滿血的熱水倒掉後，決定直接沖起熱水。

打開水龍頭，唰......

瓷磚上全都是血......，血水慢慢的向排水孔流去。

沖了將近十五分鐘，血才慢慢洗去。

這血......多的不正常，花太多時間了，趕緊去樓下找老闆。


甩甩身子，就衝去樓下，一路上水濕漉漉的滴下。

直到看見老闆。

......不，還多了一個獸，就是大哥哥......

「唉......過來......」大哥哥嘆了氣叫了我過去，不過因為低著頭，所以看不到大哥哥的眼神。

走到了兩獸的正中央後，老闆把我四肢抓了起來。我不懂老闆為什麼要把我抓住，而呆愣愣看著老闆。

「小客人，可能會有些痛......請忍耐。」老闆用眼神叫旁邊的服務員趕走在旁圍的獸，再來就擔心的看著我。

「......抱歉了。」大哥哥說道

突然！


「嘶......啊！啊！」

「唔......停下來.....」心臟開始激烈震動。

「嗚......嘎啊——」

一陣撕裂般的痛蔓延了上來，傷口有如被千針刺穿般的痛，身體有如骨頭斷裂般的痛。

......

<第十七章完>

----------


## 血漾

【第十八章 血紋】
　
感覺延續到全身，但，我感覺到了，身體的形狀正在改變。

體內非常炎熱，熱到快溶化了一樣。

就這樣不知道過了是多少小時、多少分鐘，直到身體停止改變，不久痛感漸漸退去，雖然還是有細微的疼痛感。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

睜開雙眼，雖然有些模糊，大致上還是看的到。

而第一個入眼的不是旅館、大哥哥、老闆，而是黑暗的空間，我轉身看了看，發現到了一隻狼。

他是？有種......說不出來的熟悉感......除了是狼，其他特徵跟哥哥是差不多的，但......為什麼是狼？

走向昏迷不醒的狼，突然被自己的尾巴給碰到。

疑？我的尾巴有呢麼長嗎？我回頭看看我的尾巴

......這是什麼鬼，為什麼我也變成狼了！

尾巴上還有個很帥氣的紋章發亮著，紋章的顏色非常鮮紅，有如血般。

嘶......傷口還在嗎，真痛。不管紋章，還是變成狼的什麼神奇事情，要先檢查檢查這隻狼。

再昏迷不醒的狼四處轉了轉。

嗅嗅看......嗯？身上氣味也跟哥哥不一樣。繞到狼的身體後面後。疑？這個是跟我一樣的紋章，不過為什麼比較偏暗紅？

「喂......還好嗎？」戳了戳面前的狼，但他無動於衷。

......等等，如果他是哥哥的話，肯定會這樣。

我露出了微笑，慢慢靠近這隻狼的身體。

......

「阿哈哈......！停下來，不要啊！」果然，不到一秒就跳了起來。

......果然是哥哥，還是一樣活潑呀。

「疑？這裡是哪裡，你是誰？」血華用疑惑得的眼神，歪著頭看我。

「......哥哥？我是血漾呀！」看見哥哥我很高興，語氣也跟著高興了起來。

「小漾漾？不不不，他才不是狼，他是豹呢，非常可愛的小豹！」血華用疑惑的眼神看著我，點頭著的說道。

我有呢麼可愛嗎......

「......等一下在解釋這件事情，不過你也變成狼了呀，非常怕癢的血！華！哥！哥！」我指著血華，咬著牙說出了這句話。

「我怎麼可能變成狼，別說笑了！而且，你怎麼知道我怕癢！只有我家人才知道的！你一定是偷窺狂！」血華用難以置性的眼神看著我，緊張的說道。

「不然，你看看你的尾巴！」我指著血華的尾巴接著說道：「我還知道很多秘密唷，畢竟我是偷窺狂，是不是呀，像是某天洗澡的時候某豹把某個東西加在了洗澡桶裡面，那個東西是......」

「停停停！我輸了我輸了，放我一馬吧！還有，我的尾巴怎麼可能是......」邊說邊轉頭的血華看到自己的尾巴後，大聲叫道：「狼尾巴！」

「怎麼可能！怎麼可能！怎麼可能！我為什麼會變狼，這是哪裡！我一定是在夢中，一定是的！」血華非常緊張的東張西望，喃喃自語的說道

「......停！哥哥！所以說了嗎！我也不是變成狼了！」我兩爪抓住血華，讓他停下來，看著他的眼睛，跟他解釋道。

「......那，你真的是小漾漾嗎！」說完，血華就把我撲倒了。

「嗚，我真的好想你，你去哪裡了，還好嗎！」血華把我撲倒，在我身上大哭，蹭來蹭去，一時之間真的不知道該怎麼辦......悲傷感慢慢湧了上來

「對不起......」說了小聲對不起後，放縱他在身上蹭。

「一句話對不起就可以了嗎？嗚......」說道著，血華把我擁住，舔了舔我臉，移動到耳邊說：「我好擔心你會出事，你要怎麼賠償我......」

「我的錯，我不應該亂跑，不應該讓你擔心，不應該讓你傷心，不應該讓你孤單，不應該......」說到這，我也開始低聲啜泣著......

「那我要你賠償......」

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊
不久後。

「......好了，小漾漾這裡是哪裡。」血華站起身子擦擦眼淚。

「不知道......我暈倒起來就在這裡了。」嘶......身體都濕了。

「四處走走吧。」說完血華就把我刁到背上了。

「我可以自己走！」我怨恨的看著體型比我還大的血華

「不管，我就是要背，誰叫你還是呢麼小隻。」不管我咬還是敲打，四處亂竄。

......四周莫名的漆黑，仍然看的到路。

「疑？有小屋子耶！」看見屋子的血華，直接破門而入。

小屋毫無特殊之處，僅有桌上的小紙條而已。

「紙條嗎？讓我看看！」說完，血華刁了張小紙給我。

紙條上寫著：

【開啟條件：歸地，需血(明)。歸天，需血(暗)。    

試練：
壹、(力)魂，皆破。 
貳、(敏)陷之橋。 
參、(智)迷之森。 

血紋者：型態可變。

若不成，永困此處。                               血紋】

......這是什麼鬼？謎題？遊戲？

試練？若不破，永困此處？估計又是麻煩的東西......

血紋者？指我們嗎？能任意更型態？

「吶吶，是什麼？」血華轉頭問趴在他身上的我。

「......麻煩的東西，要解破這些才能出去。」我皺著眉頭說道......

「哦......」

「出發吧。」

......走出小屋門後，這地方改變了，有許多的階梯。

種共五個，在看看手邊的，那麼，開啟條件就是第一個吧？

「走，到第一個階梯上方。」拍著血華，讓他開始行動。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊    

到了樓梯上。

樓梯上有著碑文，上方寫著，天，下方寫著，地。

......看看手中的紙條。

開啟條件：歸地，需血(明)。歸天，需血(暗)

血嗎......但是明跟暗又是什麼意思。

嗯......回想一下......

有了，是指紋章嗎？

我紋章的顏色鮮明，而血華的是呈現暗紅。應該就是了。

「哥哥，我知道了，把你血滴在在上方的孔裡。」我從血華的身上跳下，指著上方，跟血華說道。

「好。」血華用犬齒割破了手

而我也做同樣的事情，把血滴了進去。

果然，

隔壁樓梯的大門，慢慢的打開了。

「走吧，去隔壁，還要爬樓梯呢。」正當我要往前走的時候，又被刁了到背上。

「好喔！出發吧。」血華開心的走了下去

「......」算了，這樣也不錯。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

第二樓梯上。

看了看第二個紙條

壹、(力)魂，皆破。

嘶......

什麼意思呢？

......

＜第十八章完＞


作者有話要說：抱歉，上禮拜段考周沒有更文，我來補六章還給讀者們！

(唰唰唰唰)

----------


## 血漾

【第十九章 破魂】
　
......

進去門之後，第一入眼的是一片漆黑的森林，樹的形狀詭異，而草的顏色也有些詭異，居然是......紫色？

「這地方還真不是一般的詭異呀，你說是吧小漾漾。」血華簡略的看了看四周，轉頭說道

「恩，是呀。」我回應道

接著，兩狼開始前進，一路上似乎沒發生什麼事情，但是可怕的詭異，安靜到一個極點，若不是血華在的話，估計我也嚇死了。

「疑？」血華轉頭說道：「小漾漾你是不是在發抖呀！沒什麼可怕的啦！」血華擔心的安慰著我

「恩......沒事，但是樹和樹之間是不是有東西在盯著我們呀......？」裡面有著黃色的顏色，顏色表示著眼睛、嘴巴的部位，而他們的眼神跟著血華的腳步盯了過來。

「沒有啦，應該是你的錯覺！」血華又繼續前進。

在這鬼地方能呢麼活潑也真是稀奇......服了你。

走著走著，不知不覺的走到了盡頭，盡頭是個透明牆，而旁邊有著石桌，上面擺著玻璃珠子。

「就是這個吧，拿走趕緊走吧！這裡好可怕！」我趕緊拿起玻璃珠，玻璃珠畫成透明，一股冰涼的感覺傳向身體。

「......看來暫時走不了，好多東西。」血華把我刁下來看了看四周。

「疑？什麼東......」當我眼神轉到上方，看到了......臉型歪七扭八的東西，既不是人也不是動物，身體呈現半透明，喊著「還我」飄向我們。

「呀阿，是鬼！是鬼！我最怕鬼了！」我叫了起來，小時候最怕鬼了，現在也是，這些鬼跟靈魂不一樣，不，是完全不一樣，他比靈魂可怕一百倍了。

「他過來了！怎麼辦怎麼辦！」絞盡腦汁的想......難道十字架嗎，不不不......

在我想的這段時間。

「這什麼呀？哦哦哦！抓起來有感覺！」血華已經在前方跟鬼打鬥了。

「還我......」

「還你什麼？我又沒欠你，我媽媽說過別的獸跟你要東西的時候，要注意是不是認識的，我又不認識你，走開！」血華拿出媽媽拿來訓話的詞來跟鬼對話。

「還我......」鬼撲了上來

「煩死了！」血華一爪巴了下去。

「還我......」鬼散成一團霧，又變了回來。

「什麼鬼東西阿，打不死欸！」

......


而這邊

怎麼辦怎麼辦！他們靠過來了阿！

「還我......」前方的鬼魂撲了過來

「阿！走開走開！」我急忙的揮了揮爪

果然還是一樣，變成了一團霧，但，這次不一樣，因為我一直揮爪的原因，霧散開了。

我趁這段時間趕緊跑到血華附近說：「快跑阿！打不死他們！反正東西拿到了！」

「好喔！」

果然，鬼追不上兩狼的速度被掏在後頭了。

「到路口回去因該就可以走了！」再前進就是大門了

「恩，不過他們速道好慢呀。」

到了大門後。

「走吧。」我說道

「恩。」

突然！

碰，撞上了透明的玻璃！

「唔！好痛！」我遮著撞到的地方說道

「小漾漾！沒事吧！」血華急忙的跑到我附近，舔舔撞到的地方。

門上突然浮現了幾個字：

【試煉未完成】

......

該死！還要打死這個鬼嗎！這很明顯打不死吧！這在惡搞獸吧！

等等......

拿出小紙條。

「壹、(力)魂，皆破。」

破......？陣法嗎？

「我們四處逛逛，可能會看到什麼，有鬼你要幫我擋著唷！我會怕！」我指著嘟著嘴向血華說道

「好好好，沒問題！包在我身上吧！」血華拍拍了自己胸膛，跟我再三保證。

......

「不過，不要背我啦！」我用怨恨的眼神，戳了戳血華。

血華用笑的非常燦爛眼神看著我。

「......」算了。

走到差不多很深的地方後，附近有個小桌子，上方擺著一模一樣的珠子。

「有了！就是這個吧！」

突然！

轟......

旁邊跑出了一隻龍，體型大概是血華的三倍大，眼神非常銳利，有著黑漆漆的翅膀，盯著我們看。

「什麼鬼！這又是什麼！守護者嗎！」第一次看見龍，非常的驚訝，我癡呆的看著前方的大龍。

忽然吸龍了一口氣，似乎再聚集著什麼，準備向我們噴過來。

「哥哥注意！他似乎要像我們噴什麼東西！」我指著正在聚集著什麼的守護者【龍】

轟！

一道黑色的光噴了過來。

一路上的跟消失沒兩樣，直接不見了。

「我們分開行動吧！」我跳下血華身子，說道。

「嗚呼呼！感覺很有趣耶！雖然在書上有看過龍，不過這次是第一次看到實體，而且那個黑色的光好有威力喔！」血華眼神發亮的看著前方的守護者【龍】，激動的說道。

於是，我們分散型動了。

是在聚集什麼東西的聲音！

轟！

這次向另一邊噴了過去。

希望血華沒事，不過我也沒時間擔心了！

衝向守護者【龍】的旁邊跳起身子抓上翅膀不放。

「嘎阿阿！吼！」守護者【龍】叫道

突然守護者【龍】的一爪巴了過來，我趕緊跳下，而咬下一塊羽毛。

「咳咳，滿嘴都是羽毛，好噁。」口中的羽毛全吐了出來。

「吼！」守護者【龍】揮了一下翅膀，颳起颶風。

我緊緊的抓住地板，不然可能會被吹走。

「呀！這下換我抓到你了！」我看著血華藉由風跳上龍的背上，咬住龍鱗，直直的刮了下來，一大片鱗片被刮了下來。

「嘎！」守護者【龍】生氣了，身上的顏色漸漸變成火紅，四處開始燃起鬼火。

不管呢麼多，直接從守護者【龍】腳上爬了上去，跳到耳朵部分，硬扯了下來。

「嘶！好痛。」被鱗片守護者【龍】刺傷了，不過口中可是叼著守護者【龍】的耳朵呢。

鬼火開始四處亂竄，而鬼火非常的燙，被碰到會直接燒傷。

「嘎吼！」守護者【龍】叫了一聲，敲了地板，引起大地震。

「好晃！」只能藉靠行動能力跑，否則被後方的鬼火燒到會有危險。

「吼！」龍吼了一聲，天上開始砸下黑隕石。

「！」我為了躲隕石，被鬼火燒到了尾巴部分。

這時血華跳上了龍背，狠狠的扯下整個翅膀。

守護者【龍】痛苦的吼叫。

「嗄吼！」守護者【龍】雙爪拍下，身體周圍圍繞著火焰，慢慢的向外擴散。

我鑽進洞裡，背部被燒到，免強躲過。

「還有一個翅膀，一起扯下來吧。」我衝向守護者【龍】，守護者【龍】身體受重傷，加上體型有些笨重，速度非常緩慢。

我咬住了翅膀，努力扭轉，希望能扯下來。

「吼！」守護者【龍】揮了翅膀

我緊緊咬住翅膀，依靠著剛剛吹出的風，勉強扯下翅膀，但是被震風吹起，撞向地面，身體受了傷。

鬼火漸漸的靠近了我。

嘶！站不起來。

當鬼火要燒到正前方時，突然消失了。

轉頭一看，守護者【龍】被咬成看不出的形狀了，靜靜的倒在地上。

血華帶著滿身血，走了過來。

「小漾漾沒事吧！」血華衝了過來舔傷口。

「沒事，快去拿玻璃珠吧。」我指著在石桌上完好無缺的玻璃珠。

「恩。」血華衝去拿了玻璃珠。

當血華拿到玻璃珠時，發生同樣的事情。

身體一股冰涼感覺。

外傷口勉強減緩痛了，內部傷口直接好了。

「神奇的東西呢......」看向受傷的傷口，喃喃自語道。

「好了，小漾漾我背你，趕緊走。」血華把我叼道背上，衝向入口。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

入口前。

【試煉完成】

門過的去了。

好了，接下來是......

看了看小紙條。

貳、(敏)陷之橋。

「走吧。」......

「恩！」......

...... 

<第十九章完>

作者有話要說：剩下4章，加油！

----------


## 血漾

【第二十章 陷之橋(1)】
　
.......

第二大門第一入眼的是......

疑？

一條深不見底的路......

等！等！等！小紙條上面不是寫著陷之「橋」，橋呢！

......算了，不計較這些。

「走吧。」我拍拍了下面的血華，血華一臉幸福的樣子。

背我是有多享受......

「嗯！」血華動起身子，向前方走著。

血華踩下的一瞬間，正腳下的地板發起暗紫色的光芒。

「哇，好帥！」血華興奮的踩踏地板，顏色持續發亮著。

「喂喂！不要亂動啊！我要掉下去了！」我緊緊抓住血華的毛，差點不小心把毛都拔起來了。

「阿阿，小漾漾抱歉阿。」血華停下腳，用那微笑的臉看著我。

抱歉是有用喔！我身上還有傷口呢！對了，血華剛剛戰鬥的時候有受到傷嗎？

在血華持續走的時候，我低頭檢查他身上是否有傷口。

疑，腰部這邊好像有一條不過不是很深，腿部這邊也有！真是的！有傷口還硬要背我，真愛逞強！不過我們能打倒龍也是挺神奇的，畢竟我們還是小孩子，可是，有種不適應感，是什麼呢？

想到這邊的時候，身子突然飄了起來，耳邊傳來了一陣風。

「嘶！怎麼了！」我遮著耳朵說著

「剛剛有陷阱！小漾漾沒事吧，我勉強躲開，但是沒注意到你。」血華把我叼了下來，四處觀察著。

陷阱？嘶......耳朵流血了。

「又來了！注意！」血華看著前方，準備動起身子，跳起。

「嗯。」我觀察前方，什麼東西都沒有。

等等，聲音。

咻！

我跳起身子躲開，驚訝的看著後方。

這什麼！風刃？後方的牆壁居然裂開了！

「快點前進吧，好危險。」我叫血華趕緊走，趕緊過這鬼地方趕緊走，被切成怎樣我可不知道了。

「可是，你耳朵......」血華擔心的看著我的左耳，要伸爪把我抓來看看。

「沒事，傷口沒很深，趕緊走吧。」躲開了伸過來的爪子。不過傷口沒很深這句話是假的，我能感覺到耳朵的血慢慢的滴落。

「好吧......」血華默默的縮回爪子，準備前進。

我們跑了起來。這邊道路很窄，大概就是三個大毛巾吧......

不過如此，我們依然可以輕鬆躲過風刃。

這時，道路分成了兩路。

「怎麼辦，有兩條路。」血華看著我，不知如何是好。

「......各走一條吧，很危險，但也是最有效率的方法。」我看著兩條道路，說出了這個辦法。

「不行！很危險！而且你受傷了！」血華果斷的反對。

「沒辦法，時間不能再拖久了。」風刃越來越快了，次數也跟著增加。

「真的嗎......很危險唷......」血華剛剛的氣勢完全弱了下來，頭低了下來，看不到表情......

「那......小漾漾你選一條吧......」血華低著頭說。

「......沒事的......」我安慰著血華，說：「左邊吧......」

「嗯......小心......」這時血華台起頭，說：「我相信小漾漾可以的！」

「恩......你也是。」說完，就走了左邊。

這時血華碰了碰我，直到我離開。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊    

真該死的試練，為什麼會到這裡......

見到血華是好事，但除了這個，還有什麼好事？

咻咻！

又來，居然有兩個。

停下了思考，直直往前奔。

現在要做的事情叫做專心，不專心很危險的......

轟！

這次是什麼？聲音在後方？

地板開始有細微震動。

蹦......

滾石！不是吧！

我加快了速度，但巨石依舊跟在後方。

怎麼辦！怎麼辦！

有什麼東西嗎？除了小紙條沒其他東西了！

......

奔馳了大概四五分鐘後。

嘶！腳好酸！

看了看後方，巨石還在後方呀！

突然！

咻！

一條風刃高速的飛了過來。

太好了，這條風刃應該可以切碎巨......石？

轟！

不對，巨石毫無動靜。

什麼！居然切不碎！

看的到底了。

......

但是沒力了......

停下的一瞬間，因之前的速度，導致向前翻滾。

嗚......

碰。

這是撞到牆壁的聲音。

張開雙眼的一瞬間，巨石正好停在眼前。

「呼......呼......呼......呼......」

明顯的，道路漸漸的變窄，導致巨石慢慢的煞住。

「逃過......一劫了......」我呆在原地，等到呼吸正常。

話說風刃......從哪裡來的？

仔細一看，牆壁上有許許多多的縫細。

估計是這個......威力真大。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊    

不久。

一股冰涼的感覺又再度傳來。

疲累感跟耳朵傷口，恢復了一些。

估計是血華拿到了。

旁邊開了小道路。

我走了下去，心想應該完了。

......

是血華。

「小漾漾沒事吧！」血華很高興的撲了上來。

「還可以......阿阿，你好重！」我不是累死就是被你壓死，一定。

「阿，抱歉抱歉。」血華趕緊起身，真怕把我壓死

「試練好像還沒通過......」我看看前方，前方有一大片岩漿，上方有幾個凸起的岩石。

「好像是，不過這邊感覺好熱喔！那是什麼，不像水。」血華驚訝的看看前方，估計第一次看見吧。

「......不知道。」在這個世界叫什麼我可不知道。

「恩，我都不知道小漾漾怎麼可能知道呢！」血華肯定的點點頭。

......你也沒聰明到哪裡去。

算了，出發吧。

「走吧。」

「嗯！」

......


＜第二十章完＞

作者有話要說：嗎，果然，假日更不了呢麼多章啊！(不是你太懶嗎        那剩下三章了，我會在平日更完的。

感謝您的觀看，如果喜歡的話可以點個讚。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

對對對!就是那個感覺啊!
漾漾寫的好棒!更加刺激有趣，不過對物體描述可以更細膩喔
對血紋這個東西有點莫名其妙，是什麼呢？
小漾漾是啥時會說話啦?
靈魂不比鬼可怕...但我記得漾漾和血華看到我的時候叫的跟什麼一樣...
看了獵奇圖後，血華應該不會掛吧?
我的文章更新的有夠慢...
期待後續的三篇，漾漾好像越趕寫越好～(喂

----------


## 血漾

【第二十一章 陷之橋(2)】
　
......好了，現在該怎麼辦？

「呀！小漾漾，有發現什麼嗎？」血華趴在樓梯旁默默的看著我，突然叫了一聲。

真是的......不會來幫忙看一下嗎？

「沒有......看現在的狀況好像是要跳過這，對面還有一條路。」......鬼才會跳！燙死了！我才剛走過......先叫岩漿吧？岩漿附近，我覺得我都快燒起來了。

「呼嗚......休息好了！」血華站了起來，伸了懶腰說道：「那我先來吧！該怎麼跳呢？」

說著說著，血華找了找好位子，準備跳到岩石上。

「噫......嘿咻！」血華完美的跳躍......跳到了岩石上，但是.......「好燙！好燙！啊！」

.......活該

「快點跳完！還有五個岩石要跳，快點！」我催著血華，要是他在傻站在那邊，肯定會變成烤狼的。

「啊......好好好！」

我眼瞪著血華，生怕他掉下去似的。

過了幾秒鐘，一個一個跳過，終於跳過去對面了，接下來該我了......

「那換我跳，等一下。」我叫血華等著，準備跳過這道路。

一個......

兩個......

嘶......真不是一般的燙，感覺毛都焦掉了。

血華擔心的看著停頓在第二顆岩石的我，我面對著他微笑，血華這才放下心來。

三個......

四個......

停頓在第四顆岩石，眼睜睜看著我掉下的一搓小毛碰到類似岩漿的液體。

嘶......

那搓毛就直接消失了，我吞了吞口水，趕緊跳過這裡。

「呼......終於跳過來了。」嗚嗚，我的腳。

「沒事吧......」血華問道

「沒事，繼續走吧。」沒事才怪！我的腳！

「恩......」

我和血華慢慢地直直走，漸漸的越來越冷。

「你不覺得越來越冷了嗎？」我問道

「還好呀？還是小漾漾要休息一下？」

「不用了，繼續走吧。」

「恩。」

......

走著走著，不知道過了多久後。

這裡已經是冰天雪地了。

難怪會呢麼冷......

「小漾漾我背你吧，比較暖。」血華看看這地方，在看看我。

「......恩。」

.......

越來越後面，暴風雪也出來了。

我們倆躲到小洞窟裡，先休息休息。

「呼，好冷！什麼時候才走的出去這裡。」我抱怨道，幸好我還有毛，不然我怎麼冷死的都不知道。

「恩......先休息吧，反正時間還很多，而且這裡的入口被石柱擋住了，不會特別冷。」血華看了看，把我簍進身子裡。

「恩......」真溫暖......

的確......還沒休息，特別的累，睡意也慢慢的湧了上來。

「晚安......」血華跟我說聲晚安。

「恩......晚安，辛苦了。」我也回答道。

能驅散黑暗......能陪伴......

看向抱著我熟熟睡的血華。

「謝謝......」

這晚，

黑暗不在孤單。

因為，

光明陪伴著黑暗。

而你，

就是那道光明。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊    

睡夢中不久。

恩？好緊......好難受。

快......快不能呼吸了！

唔！

我雙眼張開，看向眼前的罪魁禍首......

我趕緊逃脫出來。

而這罪魁禍首熟熟的睡著......

哼！算了，放你一馬，

不過外面如何了？

推開了石柱，依舊暴風雪。

而天無亮也無暗，有如時間暫停般。

這裡沒天黑白天嗎？

......算了。

先等這隻睡起來再出發吧......

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊  

一段時間後。

「恩......睡的好飽阿！」

「......好了，睡起來就趕緊出發吧，早點出去不是更好嗎？」我催促面前的懶惰蟲。

「嗯！」

......出發不久後。

「漸漸暖和了，終於脫離那該死的地方了！」我慶幸道，拍拍在身下的血華。

血華點頭應道。

走著走著，一路上打打鬧鬧的，跟剛來的狀況完全不同。

不久，前方出現了橋。

「終於有橋了！」目的地應該不遠了，我看著血華開心地說。

「那我加速囉！」

「嗯！」

離橋越來越近，橋對面果然有顆玻璃珠。

......

但，

踏上橋的第一步。

「唔......頭好暈。」厭惡的舊事情一個一個跳到面前，理智告訴我這只是幻象，不要相信。

反而血華毫無感覺。

「怎麼了？」

「沒事......你先去拿珠子吧，我在橋上休息......」我跳下了血華背上坐下來，先放空腦袋不要想......

「嗯。」

得到珠子後。

＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ 
【血華視角】

『請逃離，此處將崩塌』

......

「小漾漾！快逃啊！要塌了！」

......

「小漾漾！」

「不管了！」先刁著好了，幸好小漾漾體型不怎麼大。

唔......

地板漸漸的塌裂了。

只能直直的沖了！還要保護好小漾漾！

「啊！」天上掉了石柱下來。

「危險危險......」

前方是暴風雪.......

只能忍住了，為了「小漾漾」.......

小冰柱一個一個的朝向我刺了下來！

這次是左前方！

一個跳躍躲過了，但是暴風雪的緣故，方向有些改變，左肩被割傷了。

嘶......

衝下去，不然後方也崩塌了下去。

.......

這次來的冰柱非常大！

轟......

後跳勉強閃掉，但是砸下的碎片刺了上去。

不行！這樣小漾漾會受傷！

低下頭，用頭部擋住碎冰。

「好了.......沒事了，繼續。」

前方因為冰柱塌了下去。

用力......跳！

說用力也不是很大力，身上還有小漾漾。

後腿滑了下去！危險！

伸出指甲嵌入冰地勉強爬了上去。

繼續！

沒了暴風雪，但是身體傷痕累累，跑起來體費力的，不過身上還有重要的獸呢！

直直跑了跑，越來越熱。

插入身上的碎冰也漸漸溶化。

「呼......呼......呼......」

到了，這裡充滿著炎熱的液體。

這裡要怎麼辦！

我不可能刁著小漾漾跳過吧！

......

不對！

死也要拼一次！

為了「小漾漾」！

地板抖動著，石柱一根一根的掉了下來，液體一高一低。

......

一個

兩個

三個

快呀！快到了！

四個

五個

「啊！」抖動的關係，一小滴液體濺了上來，左邊腳部黑了一圈，肉被侵蝕，樣子慘不忍賭。

不行！繼續！

六個

過了！

趕緊上去上去！

抬起燒傷的左腳刁著小漾漾跳了上去。

走我這條吧！路我還記得。

......

抬著腳跳著，血液一滴一滴的流下來，地板也跟著亮著。

咻！

風刃！

我趕緊低下頭，閃過。

好危險！要趕緊了！

帶著留著血的腳，和重要的獸跳到了路口附近。

......

小漾漾先出去吧......可能會有點痛。

把小漾漾甩出門，自己趕緊跳出。

但是！

咻咻！

兩條風刃！

分別往右腳和頭部！

糟糕！閃不掉了！

......

「不過，能救小漾漾......我也就開心了。」

「抱歉了......不能陪你走下去。」

......閉上了雙眼

轟！

......沒事？


......被往前推了。

「嗚！」

「誰......是誰......說要陪我走下去的！」

「咳！」

怎麼了！

為什麼......小漾漾背部留著兩個很深很深的割傷？

......

為什麼......小漾漾倒在血中......？

不行！先把他拉出來！

地板要崩塌了！

......

「走完全部吧......咳。」說完，掉到了無底深淵

......

該死！

......比起我，你比較重要啊！

眼角默默滴了幾滴眼淚下來.......

......


＜第二十一章完＞

下一章 【血漾視角】

----------


## 冥痕

血漾前輩好強喔!!
已經更新到二十一章了
小冥也要加油了

----------


## 血漾

21.   				

　　21 陷之橋(3)

　　　　　　　　「血樣視角」


　眼前一片模糊，嘗試動了動身子卻感受到身上的傷口疼痛感。待一會兒視線清楚了，忍著身上的痛站起身子來，開始檢查身體的傷勢多嚴重。

　慘不忍睹的模樣，全身都是傷口，背部皮毛和肉像是活生生被切了下來深的可見白骨，以及全身染紅的皮毛。

　嘶......再這樣下去會死，看來自己已經走不下去了嗎？真可笑......已經死過一次，如今卻要在死一次。唉，現在可不是氣餒的時候。

　拖著滿身傷口的身體移動，觀察到底有沒有可用的道具。很遺憾的......看來是掉到一個鳥地方了。

　四處只有牆壁和一些小碎石，向上看卻看不到任何東西。

　「有人在嗎？」嘗試性地叫了一聲，無人回應，但卻又有一種詭異的寧靜。

　無力的躺在原地，想著前面所發生的事情，腦袋浮現的畫面卻只有我捨身擋了兩道風刃，卻也想不出其他的事情。到底該怎麼辦，連移動都可能有問題了。我舉了舉爪看向腳底，肉墊被腐蝕的非常嚴重，彷彿還可以聽到腐蝕的茲茲聲。

　非常討厭自己這種狀態，明明是很重要的時候偏偏卻使不上力。洩憤似的敲了敲地板，卻忘了還有傷口，使傷口裂開了。但卻感受不到痛，看來已經麻木了。

　精神疲累加上身體疲累， 眼前有如開始出現人生跑馬燈，開始回想重生前的自己。

　父母的對待，旁人的眼光，令我非常的難過，出生命就該如此這般悲劇，重生後不見得好轉，失去家人，現在也要失去自身了嗎？我不禁的反問自己......

　家人嗎？這詞令我有種苦澀的感受，到底何謂家人，讓我有深深的感觸。說到這裡便開始有些鼻酸，重生後的父母對待我有如捧著珍寶似的，但有一件事情我卻想不起來，到底是甚麼？一起陪伴逃離危險處境，給我帶來許多的溫暖。

 我使盡的想，但卻毫無頭緒。身體已經非常累了，眼皮開始慢慢闔上，怎麼樣的使力都無法張開，像是身體有了意識。

　逼不得已只好咬住前肢，好讓自己清醒。好在的是已經對傷痛麻木了，眼皮又慢慢張了開來。

　能撐多久就撐吧，雖然這地方感受不到其他人的氣息，求救似乎沒有用，只會讓自己更快的死去。

　為什麼我有一件事情想不起來呢，明明是很重要的事情......

　上方突然傳來嘶吼的聲音「血！漾！誰准你只丟下我一個人的！說好的一起走完呢！」讓我從死亡邊緣拉回。不過也赫然想起了這聲音的主人，是血華。

　對了，還有血華陪著我，我不能這樣就死去！他是一個好哥哥呢......也是我從小的玩伴。(吐槽君：你還沒長大阿喂！)

　血華語中帶點哭腔，真是愛哭鬼呢，又哭了......

　突然上方流下了水滴，舌頭嘗了嘗，是眼淚，我很明白我並沒有流眼淚。眼淚一滴一滴從上方掉落下來。

　阿阿......

　兩者情緒產生共鳴，自身眼淚卻也不聽使喚地從眼中流了下來。

　突然附近的地像是有生命的動了起來，地形開始變換。本來已經滿身傷的身體卻又碰到地形轉變的關係而撞上了牆壁上，傷口裂開的更嚴重了。但本身已經麻木了，傷痛卻毫無感覺。直到地形停了下來，四處開始傳來鳥鳴聲，以及......愛哭鬼的聲音。

　勉強張開眼睛觀察四處，發現了一名愛哭鬼「我——這不是回——來了。」我笑著看向他，喉嚨沙啞的勉強發出聲。

　「別......別說話了。」血華擔心的看向傷口，開始舔舐小傷口，動物之間最基本的療效方法。

 　但目光移到背上時，血華頓了頓，開始進入了短時間的沉思。我明白他在思考甚麼，舔了舔血華的前爪，以示安慰。

 　我慢慢閉上眼，想了一些事情。像是我傷口如此嚴重為何可以撐到現在之類的。想著想著，血華不知道哪邊找來的大布料給我蓋上並和我窩在一起，確實是暖和點了。 

　漸漸的沉睡在夢中了。

<作者有話要說>：這章並不完整，太久沒寫小說了XDD  有點死腦    所以先貼一小段     小說又開始更新囉！

　　血漾：有病嗎！是要疼死我嘛！(憤怒的刨土

　　血華：天生雖 無藥醫......

　　(突然開始單方面的毆打了

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

耶~漾漾更新了~復活了~(?
反而是野仔要停更了(遭毆
反正重新來更新總是要適應的啦~!(拍拍
祝你能繼續下去唷OWO/

----------


## 血漾

★．這邊是延續上方的

　　夢中的我，活活看見自己被身旁的人五馬分屍，非常驚悚，我使勁的想讓自己清醒，卻毫無辦法。當我看見殺害「自己」的人時候，臉色變得更加蒼白了。

　是血華！

　血華像是被控制了般，面無表情，並生了火，把「我」燒來食用。

　「哥哥！」我想叫醒血華，想用手搖醒血華，並沒有甚麼用，手穿了過去，只能呆呆的看著血華吃著「我」。

　我很清楚這是夢，但眼前的事情讓我十分害怕。

　噁......一陣嘔吐感傳了上來。 

　突然從夢中醒來，並感覺到有目光正在盯著我，我立即站了起來，擺起攻擊姿態。是血華，血華擔心的目光傳來，並舔了舔我，讓我放清鬆些。

　「小漾漾，你冒了很多汗，你還好嗎？」

　「只是做了惡夢......很恐怖的。」

　　......

　「那你趕緊躺下來！你身上還有傷口！」血華把大布料叼了過來，用眼神示意我趴下。「小漾漾肚子會餓嗎？我傷口好了不少！應該可以出去找些食物了！」血華開興的跳了跳。

　「還好......」聽到食物眉頭皺了起來，這讓我想起剛剛的夢。

　「好吧......」血華失望的低了頭，看起來非常可憐。

　......一句好吧，深深的讓我心疼，沒辦法之下只好：「現在倒是有點餓了......你可以出去找食物，但是我必須跟在旁邊。」

　「可是......」你身上還有傷

　「沒有可是。」

　　......

　本來是豹的兩狼像是忘記了自己還在關卡中，開始尋找了食物填飽肚子。

　「這個果實好新鮮可不可以吃啊？」

　「不能。」這可是在書本上記載的三大毒果之一呢！想死也不是這樣！

　　......
　
　「這個菇可以吃嘛！」血華已經舉起爪子想碰向菇了

　「不行......」我直接打掉他的爪。喂喂喂，你是想毒死我吧，還是其實你已經不想活了。

　　......

　「這......」個蛇可以吃嗎？

　「不能！」我們吃素就已經很神奇了，你現在想吃毒蛇！是怎樣！

　　......

　總算找到能吃的了，我指向一個掛在樹上的紅色果子。「這個能吃。」這果子沒記錯好像是又甜又辣的腥辣果，本來是拿來調味的果子，但現在只能拿來填這空腹。

　血華跳到小樹上，開開心心的把果子咬下來，反覆幾次，終於把所有果摘了下來。

　我嘗了嘗一口，一陣辣味傳了上來，隨後帶來了甜味。嘶......太辣了！我恨不得現在吐出舌頭倒地翻滾，但想起身上還有傷，只好忍著。

　我看向血華，他開開心心的吃下了好幾個果實。

　「不會辣嗎？」我問了血華，血華對我搖搖頭。

　　......
　
　尼瑪我都快辣死了，你卻一副什麼？辣是甚麼？好吃嗎？

　兩獸在小樹叢瑱滿空腹後開始討論了現在的情形，以及傷口的問題。

　「我們現在好像還在關卡內？」我拿出了小紙條看了看。

　「嗯。」

　「現在的問題是我們要如何逃出這鬼地方，至少比之前好，我們已經拿到了東西，剩下的就是逃出去。」我想了想，的確，這鬼地方貌似比之前的關卡重重好。

　「嗯。」

　「不過問題來了，我們到底要怎麼出去，我看了看，左邊是我們來的地方，相反的右邊就是我們之前要去的地方。」

　「嗯。」

　　......
　　
　　我一巴掌的拍在血華頭上！

　「嗚嗚，為什麼打我。」血華表示不明白

　「你可以除了嗯說些別的話嗎！」我生氣的看了看血華。

　「哦。」

　你是想氣死我嗎......算了。

　「還有就是傷口的問題，我傷口很嚴重，但是我卻沒怎樣，精神也一點一點回復了。」這些傷口足以讓我死亡，但是我卻還活得好好的。

　提到傷口的問題，血華擔心的看了看我。

　「沒事的，不是說過了，我還活得好好的啦！」

　後來，兩獸經過了討論，於是開始向原本的出口位置走。　（吐槽君：不這是一方的演講，血華只說了嗯跟哦吧！）

　走著走著，我們像是輪迴般，重複走著。我在一棵樹上做了記號，走了不久後，我們又走到有記號的樹下了。

　嘶......該怎麼辦呢，走反方向試試。往了反方向走了走，進入了不同區域。

　出現三個岔路了！

　「哪條呢......｣

　「不如前面那條吧？」血華提出。

　好吧，也只能這樣。

　我們又回到有記號的樹下了，我們再度往後走，又同樣來到四岔路。我貌似抓到了規律！

　我在地上畫了一些圖示，上的箭頭被我打了叉叉，剩下左跟右。嘗試了左跟右邊，又將左打了叉叉。

　血華問我在做什麼，我說「我們很快就可以出去了！」，血華不懂，只好點點頭。

　再來是八條岔路，接續之後十六條依此類推。

　直到走完三十二條路後，終於走了出來。

　血華問了問我，剛剛到底怎麼出來的？

　我簡單的說了說。我們第一條路中，一條路是實「存在的」，一條是虛「不存在的」，那我們走向虛的時候，回傳回到原本的地方。

　再來後面幾條路有其中有一條是實，其他都是虛，只要走錯就會被傳到原本的地方。

　血華像是明白的點點頭。

　終於！逃出這鬼地方了，但是還有一個地方，也就是最後關卡。

　不過在這之前，我可要好好休息了。

　兩獸走下階梯，回到了溫暖的木屋中，開始了休息。

　在這地方我感到溫暖，

　......卻也讓我想起噩夢。

<作者有話要說>：嗚呼呼，接下來的劇情有些小有趣呢！

　　血華：這個能吃嗎？

　　血漾：你怎不問問我能不能吃！

　　血華：可以嗎(流口水
　　
　　@$^%^$%&#

----------


## 血漾

22.

　22.龍王(小番外)

　
　原本剩下一個關卡，卻被這渾蛋給搞亂了！你說這渾蛋是誰？我現在就告訴你。

　血華警覺性的爬了起來，似乎有什麼東西在盯著我們看，四處看了看，並沒有什麼異樣的地方，當以為自己看錯了正要回去繼續休息時。

　「不錯，居然能察覺到本座。」

　眼前出現了一條龍，笑吟吟的看著血華。

　「你是誰？」血華擺出攻擊姿勢，盯著眼前的龍。

　「本座是誰？就憑你也不夠讓我說出名子。」看著眼前的小狼，當開胃菜都不足，他默默的放出冷氣。

　血華突然感到畏懼，使的他身體僵硬，一動也無法動。想到還有小漾漾在，不得冒出冷汗。

　「哼，這小子居然還睡的下去，得給點教訓。」伸出了爪子，把血漾拎了起來。
　
　突然發現這傢伙在咬著他的鱗片。

　好小子，膽子不小，竟敢咬本座！雖然對他來說都只是在搔搔癢，但他的自尊心可重的。一怒之下把血漾甩了出去。

　「嗚！」血漾咳出了血，背上的傷口再度裂開。

　發現對面還只是一個幼崽而已，自己下手重了呢麼一點。（你確定是一點嘛！？）

　「哼，這樣都撐不住。」

　「小漾漾！」

　　......

　看著倒地不醒的小狼，發現慘了，他可不能把血紋擁有者殺了，母后會把我皮給扒了。只好吐些靈氣給他。

　直到傷口都復原後......

　「這個很像關卡內那顆珠子的回復效果，嘶......真暈。」前方剛摔傷的小狼又站了起來，說出了一句話。

　什麼叫做像！本座的靈氣好上幾百萬倍了！「不要把我的靈氣跟那些珠子比，本座的靈氣比那群沒用的臣子們好多了。」

　「那你是？｣

　臉上抽了抽，你們這些死小鬼到底聽不聽的懂本座說的話。想到了一個好方法。

　「本座讓你們做一件事，事情完後，本座就放寬心告訴你們。」

　「為什......」血華的嘴被堵住了，明顯的是血漾賭的。

　「哼，讓你們做一件算便宜你們了，想討價還價是不是。」本座名子說出來的話，你們想要簽名都不給你們。

　「做，我們做，還有我是血漾，他是我哥哥血華。」血漾簡單的介紹了一下，並且答應了。

　「很好。」想到接下來的事情，開始在心裡大笑，但表面上卻無任何表情。

　「本座要你們去把那座大樹給移了。」指了指那邊一個枯萎的大樹。

　「並且，移到這木屋的旁邊。」想到這是母后給的任務，而且不能傷害到大樹，現在只要偷懶休息就好了。

　「怎麼移啊！」

　「不用擔心，這邊有法寶可以幫助你們移樹。」說完就拿出了一個金絲線

　「用法很簡單，只要把線纏繞在大樹上，隨後我會用靈氣移過來。」所謂的纏繞大樹上，可是從底繞到上方，不過不用太密集就是了。

　這可是母后給本座的任務，不過懶得做就是了。

　血漾這隻小狼看了看線的長度，便了解了做法。

　嗯，看起來不錯，跟使者們所說的一樣，很聰明。

　直到兩小狼離開後，就變回人型態，彈了手指，召出了躺椅，跟顏色鮮豔的果子。

　哼，估計他們倆要做一陣子，既然我都給了那小鬼靈氣了，那應該是精神百倍，不用在意甚麼了。想完就得意的睡了，完全忘記來的目的了。

　本來有兩個目的。

　隨後，開開心心的去見周公了。

　......

　
　「我們好了。」

　嗯？這麼快？

　「本座等等就去，先去別邊玩。」甩甩手讓他們走。

　「你......你是誰!」血漾驚訝的指著我。

　「你敢指著本座，小心我把你的爪子給剁了，沒聽過能化型？畢竟是幼崽，沒聽過也是正常的，這些小孩子不用懂，反正你們也用不到。」但在未來的日子後，血漾能力強大到能夠化型了，不過這是後話。

　血漾趕緊的把爪子收回，聽話的跟血華到旁邊玩了。

　看到兩個小鬼走了之後，變回了本體。要開始做事情了，真麻煩。

　「小鬼，想看本座怎麼移樹嗎，這次給你機會見識見識，哼哼，說不定以後見不到了。」
　
　兩個小鬼識趣的跟了過來。

　先檢查樹是否有完整的被纏繞完畢吧。嗯，還不錯，兩小鬼做的還不錯，畢竟是幼崽，這種事情都能辦好。

　檢查完畢後，彈指召喚一條棉布坐著，當然這只是他愛乾淨。閉上雙眼，默默的轉用靈氣，傳到金絲線上。金絲線慢慢地發起亮光，地板開始震動，大樹被連根拔起了。

　「兩個小鬼滾遠點，受傷了本座可不管。」

　另一爪開始使力，嘴中的靈氣不停的傳輸，木屋旁的土地被挖出了一個坑，大樹適量的塞了下去。對你沒聽錯，是用塞的。

　接下來在吐些靈氣給樹就好了，這樹可是神樹，弄壞了可不好。

　嗯，任務達成了，接下來可以回去睡覺了。

　「名子。」叫血漾的喊了一聲。

　「哼，日豔．冥敖，這是本座的名，記好了兩個小鬼。」冥敖很清楚，看也不用看，想必知道這兩個小鬼很驚訝。

　　......
　
　搞什麼鬼，這兩小鬼是嚇傻了嗎。

　「哥哥知道這個名子？」血漾小聲地說。

　「他是天庭龍宮上的王！」血華聽見名子後，驚訝的回答血漾。

　血漾這小鬼是當本座耳聾聽不到嗎！居然不知道本座！全大陸都可是都知道的！

　哼！小鬼就不計較了。

　「那有什麼厲害的嗎？」血漾小聲地說。

　「天庭龍宮是掌控一大半大陸的，我們家裡的那片也是。」
　
　什麼叫那有什麼厲害的！聽到都快吐血了，這小鬼是傻嗎！

　「哼，本座告訴你們，這地方是由本座親手打造出來的，不過像你們這種歲數的小鬼近來還沒見過。」冥敖突然想起第二個任務，保護這群小鬼。

　「還有，你們的所作所為我可是看得一清二楚。」

　「你都看見了！」血華驚訝的說。

　「呵呵，當然你的所作所為本座都看到了。」

　貌似只有血漾這小鬼不清楚這件事情。

　「不行說！」

　「為何不行？本座做什麼你管得著？」

　「你這色龍！不行！」

　「哼，可以，那你欠本座一個人情。」想起那件事，開始奸笑起，並沒有把血華說他是色龍放在心上，畢竟龍性本色。

　「好！可以！」血華也沒想到這人情害的他很慘，當然這也是後話。

　「好了，話說到這裡，本座要離開了。」當然所謂離開不是離開這裡，而是躲在某處繼續觀察這些想鬼的安危，要不是母后叫他注意，他也不會注意，這裡死多少獸了他也不是不知道。

　「離開這裡後，哼哼，准你們來找本座。」這兩個小鬼挺有趣的，宮中多出兩個玩具也不錯。說完就丟了一張特殊令給這兩小鬼，還有一張傳送卷。

　嗯，又想睡了，完事後就趕緊回去。

　　......

　這段小插曲就這樣過去了。

　你說那渾蛋搞壞了什麼？下章就給你知道！

　＜作者有話要說＞：這張算小番外吧XD 個人很喜歡冥敖呢，不知道大家喜不喜歡，他也是個重要配角唷!

　冥敖母后：死小鬼你給我過來，你看你，神樹都被你刮傷了！今天不扒了你的皮，我就不是龍！

　冥敖：母后，冤枉啊！

　在一個不起眼的角落上寫了：「臭龍！」By:血漾

　......

----------

